# Is dating someone below age of consent legal



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

My father was 20 when he started dating my mother who was 14 at the time and he was never in trouble for it. The age of consent is 16 where I live and so am unsure if such a relationship could end up with someone in prison even if there is no sex involved until after 15.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

First I'll say, don't do it. It's wrong, regardless of legality. 

Second, dating would not be illegal, but it comes with tons of potentially illegal things that you need to be concerned with. You can't have sex, obviously. No crossing state lines. You can't help her cut school. No alcohol, no drugs, no cigarettes. Then there's obviously the individual state laws.

Third, if she says you had sex with her, even if you didn't, say goodbye to your freedom.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I think if the parents went to the police you could get charged with child annoyance.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

dont...do...it


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

dont do it. i know someone who was 22 and was with a 15 year old girl who was about to turn 16 a few months after they got together. Her mom was totally cool with it and would let the guy go and hang out at her house all the time. they were having sex as well and the mom found out and her mom was still cool with it , the mom wanted them to get married before her daughter turned 18 . He never got in trouble and they dated for 5 years. i never thought it was worth the risk tho better to be have a relationship where you can't get in trouble.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its not worth it even if its legal. Just wait until the person is of legal consent age.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

There is no real correlation between what is written in law and moral standards. You can argue that there is, but in truth, what is considered right or wrong for various reasons isn't always contingent on a strong sense of morality.

For example the law may state that it is legal for a 40 year old man to marry an 18 year old girl. In reality though, is that something that is morally acceptable? In general if you ask the question of yourself, the answer is usually quite clear. And the same could be said of it being legal to date those too young to give consent. The ethical considerations if anything are more important in that case.


----------



## iamthewill (Feb 10, 2016)

The only problem I see is there is usually a major difference between someone in their mid teen and when they get to their early 20s. There is a lot of growing up that takes place. Personally for me, I'm actually 31 but look and act younger and get confused to be 24. A majority of the girls that show interest are between 19 and 22. I know its legal but I still feel weird about it and brush it off unless its a very rare case. As in someone who's done a lot of growing up and doesn't look so young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If you're 20, you should ideally be dating someone who's 18 or older. Or 17 if they're a senior in high school. 16 is pushing it a little bit. 


Like i'm 21 and I wouldn't date anyone under 18. Certainly no one younger than a senior in high school. 

As you get older, it becomes more acceptable to date someone much younger. Like a 30 year old man dating a 23 year old. But a 20 year old man certainly won't be dating a 13 year old girl.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Honestly it's not worth the risk. My friends brother got into a lot of trouble for having sex with a underage girl. Even though she gave consent the parents weren't okay with it and charged him. He is now in the system as a sex offender. He was 21 and she was 15.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Ewwww, your dad was banging a 14 year old. How do you even _fall in love_ with a 14 year old? Your dad was rockin' the pedo goggles mate.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

hesitation marks said:


> For example the law may state that it is legal for a 40 year old man to marry an 18 year old girl. In reality though, is that something that is morally acceptable? In general if you ask the question of yourself, the answer is usually quite clear. .


The clear answer is that the 18 year old has a right to love whoever she chooses. What's immoral is is making blanket judgments about two consenting adults.

If they love each other why is it immoral? Is an 18 year old too young to date and love?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> First I'll say, don't do it. It's wrong, regardless of legality.


Morally wrong. Is that what you're saying.



> No alcohol, no drugs, no cigarettes. Then there's obviously the individual state laws.


So if she smokes and drinks and takes drugs it'll be my fault. Is that right?



> Third, if she says you had sex with her, even if you didn't, say goodbye to your freedom.


So the law just believes anything that she dribbles? Wouldn't it be my word against hers? Perhaps I can say she drugged me and then had sex with me and so she should be locked up for drug rape.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> Perhaps I can say she drugged me and then had sex with me and so she should be locked up for drug rape.


Maybe you shouldn't go for jailbait. No sex with kids, guy even if thats what you're into.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Kanova said:


> Maybe you shouldn't go for jailbait. No sex with kids, guy even if thats what you're into.


Yeah you're right. I'll stick to chasing 16 year olds. That way there is no trouble.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> The clear answer is that the 18 year old has a right to love whoever she chooses. What's immoral is is making blanket judgments about two consenting adults.
> 
> If they love each other why is it immoral? Is an 18 year old too young to date and love?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think many people see it simply as a horny man who is in it mainly for the pleasure of getting it on with someone much younger where as the woman is too naive to see that.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Kanova said:


> Ewwww, your dad was banging a 14 year old. How do you even _fall in love_ with a 14 year old? Your dad was rockin' the pedo goggles mate.


I've known a few guys who have happily banged 14 and 15 year olds while they were 18. Guess some look and act older than they are.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If some pedo perv did that to my kid I'd make sure he'd be in jail getting the *** rape he deserves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

It's legal. But you'd be walking on thin ice with the law, regardless of what you do/don't do, unless her parents are hippies or potheads. Parents and teenage girls are vengeful creatures.


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

jimity said:


> My father was 20 when he started dating my mother who was 14 at the time and he was never in trouble for it. The age of consent is 16 where I live and so am unsure if such a relationship could end up with someone in prison even if there is no sex involved until after 15.


If it's okay and legal where you live, why would you ask and try to live by the social standards and rules of people somewhere else??


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

There's a shockingly high tolerance for pedophiles on this site. You'd think on a site that's this heavily moderated you wouldn't see threads like this, and they wouldn't stay up for days.

And ****ing come on, this site won't even let you curse 'cause kids' while members here are taking advantage of other young members and ****ing them. And other disturbed people here are saying don't judge.....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

In my opinion, I think legality is irrelevant because it's morally wrong.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

chefcurry said:


> In my opinion, I think legality is irrelevant because it's morally wrong.


A lot of people hate any talk of morality, they just want to take everything they can get with only the fear of jail holding them back. Oh, but then they'll hypocritically cry foul when it's something that hurts them.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It would probably be considered child grooming, which is illegal. Why don't you just date adults? adults are more interesting to talk to anyway


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

jimity said:


> I think many people see it simply as a horny man who is in it mainly for the pleasure of getting it on with someone much younger where as the woman is too naive to see that.


I think that's the case. But it's irrational. Who believes that an 18-year-old girl will be treated better by an 18-year-old guy as opposed to a 40-year-old guy? The less mature you are the better you treat women?

I think an 18-year-old girl should be free to choose whoever she wants to be with. If she likes older men that's her right. I hate how society has an opinion about other people's preferences.

But just to be clear, I don't believe an adult should ever date someone below the age of consent.

One really interesting case is that of Mary Kay Letourneau who had an affair with her 13-year-old student. She got pregnant, went to jail. She was released and got pregnant by him again and went to jail again. Finally, she was release and by that time he was an adult and they got married. They're still married with kids now. It's an interesting case.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

The biggest problem is their parents have full legal rights over them until 18, piss of their parents and they could make life very bad for you.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

nubly said:


> If some pedo perv did that to my kid I'd make sure he'd be in jail getting the *** rape he deserves.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you think my dad should be raped for having consensual sex with my mother?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> There's a shockingly high tolerance for pedophiles on this site. You'd think on a site that's this heavily moderated you wouldn't see threads like this, and they wouldn't stay up for days.
> 
> And ****ing come on, this site won't even let you curse 'cause kids' while members here are taking advantage of other young members and ****ing them. And other disturbed people here are saying don't judge.....


That's because there hasn't been any talk of having sex with someone under age in this thread just dating them.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

SD92 said:


> It would probably be considered child grooming, which is illegal. Why don't you just date adults? adults are more interesting to talk to anyway


I'm just asking about it, not interested in dating under age teenagers.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> I think an 18-year-old girl should be free to choose whoever she wants to be with. If she likes older men that's her right. I hate how society has an opinion about other people's preferences.


She is free. The only thing other people can do is disapprove.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

AngelClare said:


> The clear answer is that the 18 year old has a right to love whoever she chooses. What's immoral is is making blanket judgments about two consenting adults.
> 
> If they love each other why is it immoral? Is an 18 year old too young to date and love?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's absurd. So according to the likes of you, it is now immoral to have an opinion. The only time that ever having an opinion becomes immoral is when somebody begins imposing ideas onto others by means of unwanted force or imposition. You might as well consult with the thought police though, as your POV is sounding distinctively Orwellian. lol

As for what's actually considered moral or not, we tend to go by the majority. That's why there is such a thing as a jury in a courtroom. We accept the common judgement of many as being the most likely trustworthy and objective rational viewpoint and as such it is unanimously agreed upon by all those involved in the proceedings. The same rule of logic and judgement seems to apply at the societal level, and thus this is why I deem that there is a line drawn between age gaps when it comes to older men dating younger girls. Just because you personally don't see an issue of appropriateness, that doesn't mean that no line exists. But at the end of the day, you are as free as any to oppose a particular point of view if you feel you can justify it. I just don't happen to think that you can.

For me, I hold this view largely because of intention. What possible list of intentions would the average 30+ year old man have for dating an 18 year old girl? Because she's mature for her age? Because the dynamic is even? Because emotionally you're both at the same level? These are all ostensible.

To really break it down though (and let's be real here), the vast majority of older men who want to date teenagers do so because they are a sexual novelty. There ya have it.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

hesitation marks said:


> That's absurd. So according to the likes of you, it is now immoral to have an opinion. The only time that ever having an opinion becomes immoral is when somebody begins imposing ideas onto others by means of unwanted force or imposition. You might as well consult with the thought police though, as your POV is sounding distinctively Orwellian. lol
> 
> As for what's actually considered moral or not, we tend to go by the majority. That's why there is such a thing as a jury in a courtroom. We accept the common judgement of many as being the most likely trustworthy and objective rational viewpoint and as such it is unanimously agreed upon by all those involved in the proceedings. The same rule of logic and judgement seems to apply at the societal level, and thus this is why I deem that there is a line drawn between age gaps when it comes to older men dating younger girls. Just because you personally don't see an issue of appropriateness, that doesn't mean that no line exists. But at the end of the day, you are as free as any to oppose a particular point of view if you feel you can justify it.
> 
> ...


Not just sexual novelty, I'm sure the control is also a large part of it, taking advantage of the young and inexperienced.

I ****ing hate this site. I'm so upset by this ****.

A few days ago there was a thread here where a member on here posted about how a 30 year old man started dating her while she was 16 and suicidal. The people on here, defending that! Telling us not to judge him, for preying on vulnerable, suicidal, children.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

See, I don't think OP should even HAVE the urge to date a young child, like what the ****? And yes, I think your dad deserves a good reaming for ****ing a 14 year old. I can't even believe this is a question, how this whole thread even exists.

They are childern, Jesus Christ. This isn't even the first time this **** has come up. Before some guy commented in a thread saying he was fine with screwing girls barely over 10 because he saw nothing wrong with it. This forum is full of people who lust after kids apparently.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Kanova said:


> They are childern, Jesus Christ. This isn't even the first time this **** has come up. Before some guy commented in a thread saying he was fine with screwing girls barely over 10 because he saw nothing wrong with it. This forum is full of people who lust after kids apparently.


Yeah, this is disturbing. Like I said earlier in this thread, I can't believe the tolerance and support for pedo's there is on this site.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Not just sexual novelty, *I'm sure the control is also a large part of it*, taking advantage of the young and inexperienced.
> 
> I ****ing hate this site. I'm so upset by this ****.
> 
> A few days ago there was a thread here where a member on here posted about how a 30 year old man started dating her while she was 16 and suicidal. The people on here, defending that! Telling us not to judge him, for preying on vulnerable, suicidal, children.


This is why I mentioned the part about dynamics.

And you're right, there are lots of people on these boards who will seem to justify just about anything as long as it falls in line with their own corrupted values. This is mostly why I felt the need to shut this guy down.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Yeah, this is disturbing. Like I said earlier in this thread, *I can't believe the tolerance and support for pedo's there is on this site*.


I do not like it either, but I have to say this...

I am pretty sure that the people you are talking about are not going to change their thoughts, and hence, their opinions on the matter. Its like trying to tell a racist person to "not be racist" or a would-be-rapist to "just stop raping." They have no obligation to listen to anybody, because in their minds, their thoughts and opinions are sound.

Once they turn those thoughts into actions is where the line must be drawn.

Let's be glad that we cannot police each others thoughts yet.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

jimity said:


> Do you think my dad should be raped for having consensual sex with my mother?


i dont think so. i wouldnt have sex with anyone younger then like 21 thats not me. I have a bunch of daughters and i can't think like that. 
but just to play devils advocate ;

r kelly had sex with a 14 year old and he was in his 30s . he got no jail time. and lusting after teenagers is not pedophilia. pedophiles are people who like children who havent been thru puberty. hebephile is the term for adults who like teenagers. 
15 year old girls are not children. if a 15 year old boy commits a heinous crime he can and will be tried as an adult in a court of law. why is there a double standard. either way the age of consent is 16 in nearly half the states in the us. 
age of consent in japan is 13. 
in mexico its 12
in china its 14.

if you are a hebephile i suggest you obey the laws of wherever you live. not worth it to get in trouble for something like that,. i dont care for peoples morals. whos to say whats morally right or wrong. obey the laws and thats it. i dont care for peoples morals. 
as dave chappelle put it ,how old is 15 really .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Read this...*

http://human-stupidity.com/stupid-d...ebephile-ephebophile-teleiophile-infantophile


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Kanova said:


> See, I don't think OP should even HAVE the urge to date a young child, like what the ****? And yes, I think your dad deserves a good reaming for ****ing a 14 year old. I can't even believe this is a question, how this whole thread even exists.


Since you're outraged by this thread you can be the one to give him a good reaming. Or maybe my mother should be the one punished instead to teach her not to be interested in older guys. Do you think that's a better option? Rape all the under age girls who want to **** older guys? You make it seem like he RAPED her or forced himself onto her and she really didn't understand what was going on or that she really deep down didn't want it but he manipulate her into it or some ****.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Talking about a father and mother, I'm guessing this was a few decades ago. It would have been more acceptable in the past. Today, a 20/14 combo would raise some eyebrows whereas it may not have, previously. 

Regardless of the time period, Nature would not blink an eye unless she's a late bloomer -- the talk of pedophilia in here does not seem fitting for this subject. 

The Law will do its own thing -- focused more on numbers rather than actual maturation, but it mostly falls in line with what is appropriate.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> See, I don't think OP should even HAVE the urge to date a young child, like what the ****?


Too bad. You don't control other people.

You are not an authority on anyone elses thoughts and feelings, only your own. Who do you think you are? The thought police?



Kanova said:


> And yes, I think your dad deserves a good reaming for ****ing a 14 year old.


You wish that he was raped in prison? A crime for a crime?

This type of hypocritical "justice" never works.

Trying to "fix" an already violent offender with more violence will NEVER lead to proper rehabilitation into society. Look at how the Scandinavians do this for example, and then compare and contrast with how us Canadians and the Americans "rehabilitate" violent offenders.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Too bad. You don't control other people.
> 
> You are not an authority on anyone elses thoughts and feelings, only your own. Who do you think you are? The thought police?
> 
> ...


:clap well . said i think that guy is being really ridiculous.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

andretti said:


> :clap well . said i think that guy is being really ridiculous.


Don't thank me, thank my wonderful mother for teaching me to actually use my goddamn brain and think logically about things.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Yeah, this is disturbing. Like I said earlier in this thread, I can't believe the tolerance and support for pedo's there is on this site.


It's probably because in the cases present the female seems to be a willing partner. I don't think if someone said they raped someone or if the partner was like 5 there would be tolerance.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

jimity said:


> *It's probably because in the cases present the female seems to be a willing partner. *I don't think if someone said they raped someone or if the partner was like 5 there would be tolerance.


*Exactly!*


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Too bad. You don't control other people.
> 
> You are not an authority on anyone elses thoughts and feelings, only your own. Who do you think you are? The thought police?
> 
> ...


Lol, no I am not thought police. I said I don't think, meaning my opinion. Just a strong opinion. Same as people being opposed and all worked up over incest. Even though the percent of negative outcomes for offspring is actually really low compared to outside family unions. And how some parts of the world, almost 60% of marriages are preferred between cousins, or uncles and nieces. So I feel comfortable discounting age of consent of other countries as a means of making it seem "more right" to do it here.

And yeah, I don't know. I am on the fence for this eye for an eye penalty. I sure would hope someone like his dad would get SOME kind of penalty. I think it is actually illegal what he did,* no matter how much she consented.* At least here in Canada, where the age of consent is 16, _but 18_ if it is exploitative, which coming from the government site "sexual activity can also be considered exploitative based on the nature and circumstances of the relationship, e.g., the young person's age, the age difference between the young person and their partner, how the relationship developed (quickly, secretly, or over the Internet) and how the partner may have controlled or influenced the young person." Which I think the age difference is 5 years max.

But I don't know where OP is, so don't be all like "BAH that is Canada, IDIOT!" or something like that.

Anyway, you're right. You can't change someones opinions, and using my mind, that my mother so graciously taught me to use, leads me to believe that people that young shouldn't have sex with people that much older. Like, a 14 year old with a 13-16 year old maybe, but going all the way to 20, where the guy has been out of school for 2 years, working, and is basically an adult, having sex with a girl who is still in grade 9.

Also, I bet you so much money if you went out on the streets where normal people are, and asked them "Hey, would you be alright with a 20 year old having sex with a 14 year old?" Almost everyone would have a problem with it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> But I don't know where OP is, so don't be all like "BAH that is Canada, IDIOT!" or something like that.


I live in Canada, so I am aware of the law you were citing. As for the rest of your reply to me, you are entitled to your (strong) opinion, as is everyone else.



Kanova said:


> Like, a 14 year old with a 13-16 year old maybe, but going all the way to 20, where the guy has been out of school for 2 years, working, and is basically an adult, having sex with a girl who is still in grade 9.
> 
> Also, I bet you so much money if you went out on the streets where normal people are, and asked them "Hey, would you be alright with a 20 year old having sex with a 14 year old?" Almost everyone would have a problem with it.


Obviously if a 20 year-old is having sexual relations with a 14-year old, that should not be argued against. The older person in the relationship should be charged, but that is not what we are talking about in this thread. People need to stop assuming that "dating someone" magically equals "having sex" on here. The OP made this post earlier in the thread:



jimity said:


> *That's because there hasn't been any talk of having sex with someone under age in this thread just dating them.*


He also has his own (strong) opinions on the matter:



jimity said:


> *Since you're outraged by this thread you can be the one to give him a good reaming. Or maybe my mother should be the one punished instead to teach her not to be interested in older guys. Do you think that's a better option? Rape all the under age girls who want to **** older guys? You make it seem like he RAPED her or forced himself onto her and she really didn't understand what was going on or that she really deep down didn't want it but he manipulate her into it or some ****.*


^ To be perfectly frank, I can't really blame him for coming at you like that, though.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Talking about a father and mother, I'm guessing this was a few decades ago. It would have been more acceptable in the past. Today, a 20/14 combo would raise some eyebrows whereas it may not have, previously.
> 
> Regardless of the time period, Nature would not blink an eye unless she's a late bloomer -- *the talk of pedophilia in here does not seem fitting for this subject. *
> 
> The Law will do its own thing -- focused more on numbers rather than actual maturation, but it mostly falls in line with what is appropriate.


No kidding. People need to learn the proper definition of a pedophile.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jimity said:


> Do you think my dad should be raped for having consensual sex with my mother?


For raping a child, yes.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

nubly said:


> For raping a child, yes.


While I certainly don't agree with severe or cruel punishments, I'm glad someone's willing to call it what it is and not excuse the behavior just because it "turned out alright" (by their measure).


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

At least there are a few sensible people in this thread.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

nubly said:


> For raping a child, yes.


So you think my father raped my mother? The law might label it statutory rape but I don't think either of them cared at the time. And there is a different between rape and statutory rape.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> ^ To be perfectly frank, I can't really blame him for coming at you like that, though.


Coming at me like how so? If it's because he thinks my father should be anally raped for having sex with my mother then I'll suggest other absurd punishments to see what his opinion on that is. Not like I'm saying those things should happen like what he thinks should actually indeed happen to my dad.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> While I certainly don't agree with severe or cruel punishments, I'm glad someone's willing to call it what it is and not excuse the behavior just because it "turned out alright" (by their measure).


So you think my mother should be made aware that what was done to her was rape and that she should press charges against him and divorce him?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

...


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> Obviously if a 20 year-old is having sexual relations with a 14-year old, that should not be argued against. The older person in the relationship should be charged


Are you saying that because it's the law or because you think it is morally wrong? I personally think it's something that should be taken on a case by case basis.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

The Vegan Warrior said:


> Wow a 20 year old dating a 14 year old and he didn't get in trouble? That's insane. When I was 16 I was dating a 14 year old and got questioned by security guards, police, teachers on multiple occasions. It got too awkward for me.


Perhaps a lot of people weren't aware it might have been illegal or never saw it as an issue.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Kanova said:


> Also, I bet you so much money if you went out on the streets where normal people are, and asked them "Hey, would you be alright with a 20 year old having sex with a 14 year old?" Almost everyone would have a problem with it.


Might be better to ask them on the internet where their identity is hidden and see how more open they would be and also add if the law concerning age of consent was changed to 14 would they be ok with it. I bet many people would say as long as the parents are ok with it and the younger female is ok with it (or older female/younger male). Many of the guys 18 and over I've known thoughout the years were perfectly ok screwing 14 and 15 year olds as long as they were "hot" and the ones who ran into problems with the law were because parents found out about sexual activities of their daughters with older guys.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

jimity said:


> Coming at me like how so?


That part of my post was not directed at you personally.



jimity said:


> Are you saying that because it's the law or because you think it is morally wrong?


Honestly? Neither. I was only addressing the person I was quoting.

In this day and age, the laws around this issue vary.

In terms of morals, it could very well be that both parties were consenting beforehand because they truly loved each other, but you still have the issue of other people taking offense to it and potentially reporting them to the authorities and ruining someones life over what should be private matters.

Personally, it is not worth the potential risks in my book. But to each their own.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The Vegan Warrior said:


> Wow a 20 year old dating a 14 year old and he didn't get in trouble?


People get away with stuff all the time. It depends if their crime was reported or not.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jimity said:


> Might be better to ask them on the internet where their identity is hidden and see how more open they would be and also add if the law concerning age of consent was changed to 14 would they be ok with it. I bet many people would say as long as the parents are ok with it and the younger female is ok with it (or older female/younger male). Many of the guys 18 and over I've known thoughout the years were perfectly ok screwing 14 and 15 year olds as long as they were "hot" and the ones who ran into problems with the law were because parents found out about sexual activities of their daughters with older guys.


You'd lose that bet. People in the west aren't ok with a 20 year old raping a 12 year old.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Some food for thought...*

Everyone here needs to read this: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2015/05/01/statutory-rape-laws-in-the-u-s

Pretty interesting article on this whole issue.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate it when people bring up the age of consent in other places. It doesn't matter if it is 12 in Japan, child sex tourism is also illegal, and you aren't living in Japan.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I really don't any problem with a 20 year old guy dating a 17 year old girl. 16 is pushing it a little but could be acceptable, 20 is still a young age. 


Anyone under 16 would definitely be no. I highly doubt 15 year old girls are attracted to 20 year olds or vice versa.

Don't be dating 14 year old girls if you want to stay out of trouble. Okay? Stay away from 14 year old girls if you know what's good for you.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

nubly said:


> You'd lose that bet. People in the west aren't ok with a 20 year old raping a 12 year old.


I never mentioned 12. I said 14 and the two were in a relationship. Not one night stands or screw buddies.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> I never mentioned 12. I said 14 and the two were in a relationship. Not one night stands or screw buddies.


Doesn't matter. It would be like, "Oh is that is little sister? Babysitting, just watching his neighbors daughter? Oh what the ****, those two are _romantically involved?!?_"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh stop the witch hunt over the guys parents for ****s sake, it's done and was done decades ago, and anyone who would support someone being raped for undertaking "statuary rape" is hypocritical piece of ****.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> Oh stop the witch hunt over the guys parents for ****s sake, it's done and was done decades ago, and anyone who would support someone being raped for undertaking "statuary rape" is hypocritical piece of ****.


agreed. dont pay attention to dudes like that.

14-15 years olds arent children either. if they commit crimes they can be tried as adults. the law is hypocritical . are they children that dont know any better or are they adults? Depends on the crime and how you want to see it. Now as ive stated i wouldnt do anything that compromises my freedom but i can see things and point out things that dont make any sense.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> I hate it when people bring up the age of consent in other places.


Why exactly do you "hate" it? It is quite silly to hate something you have no control over... People are going to bring it up regardless of whether you like it or not.

The world does not revolve around Canada and the United States. Being aware of the cultures in other places around the world brings a different perspective on things.



Kanova said:


> It doesn't matter if it is 12 in Japan,


Being aware of how other countries operate and govern themselves absolutely DOES matter. Oh, and you are off by 1 year, actually:

"The age of consent in Japan is *13 years old* under the Japanese national criminal law code. However, all municipalities and prefectures have their own particular laws such as Tokyo's "Youth Protection Law" which prohibits adults from having sex with youths who are under 17 years old."



Kanova said:


> child sex tourism is also illegal, and you aren't living in Japan.


Why are you bringing this up, exactly? We know this already, we are not idiots here. :roll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> Oh stop the witch hunt over the guys parents for ****s sake, it's done and was done decades ago, and *anyone who would support someone being raped for undertaking "statuary rape" is hypocritical piece of ****.*


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jimity said:


> I never mentioned 12. I said 14 and the two were in a relationship. Not one night stands or screw buddies.


Doesn't matter, society doesn't accept adults having sex with children.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Why exactly do you "hate" it? It is quite silly to hate something you have no control over... People are going to bring it up regardless of whether you like it or not.
> 
> The world does not revolve around Canada and the United States. Being aware of the cultures in other places around the world brings a different perspective on things.
> 
> ...


I hate it because its brought up as if it is a valid point.

And no, it doesn't matter. If we were discussing this in Japan, then OP and his dad might have the law on their side. And I was only guessing what the age of consent was, not really the main point of my post but I guess its a point you _could_ bring up against me >.>

And what, doesn't that "Youth Protection Law" thing in your quote basically say what OPs dad did was wrong anyway? Japan, land of sick ****s but at least with a sense of morality.

And I bring it up because people are bringing the age of consent from other countries into discussion when it is irrelevant.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> *Japan, land of sick ****s* but at least with a sense of morality.


I am pretty sure not everyone in Japan is a sick ****, nice generalization you made there.

If you and anyone else here is THAT concerned about it, why don't you go do something about it, like complain to your local government or something.

We should just move on already methinks.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I am pretty sure not everyone in Japan is a sick ****, nice generalization you made there.
> 
> If you and anyone else here is THAT concerned about it, why don't you go do something about it, like complain to your local government or something.
> 
> We should just move on already methinks.


They aren't? ****, for a moment there I was SURE every single person in Japan was. The millions and millions and millions of people, each and every one.

Also, there isn't anything I CAN do. I don't know OP, I don't know OPs dad and I hardly think anything would happen to OPs dad even if they someone found out by a one person tip off. And I'm that that overly concerned. I have more important things in life to deal with than decades old stat rape.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

AngelClare said:


> I think that's the case. But it's irrational. Who believes that an 18-year-old girl will be treated better by an 18-year-old guy as opposed to a 40-year-old guy? The less mature you are the better you treat women?
> 
> I think an 18-year-old girl should be free to choose whoever she wants to be with. If she likes older men that's her right. I hate how society has an opinion about other people's preferences.
> 
> ...


I remember Entertainment Tonight or some similar show was gushing over the wedding when they were getting married. I feel like if it was a man marrying his former child lover the show wouldn't have had the same reaction. They had daughters and I wondered how the husband would feel about a middle aged man dating his 13 year old daughter. Fathers always seen more protective of their daughter's sexuality than their son's.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Yeah, this is disturbing. Like I said earlier in this thread, I can't believe the tolerance and support for pedo's there is on this site.


I haven't been a regular on this site in a while, but I'm really surprised this thread is even here.

I don't know why this would even need to be discussed. Is the potential to have your life ruined, and put on the sex offender registry, worth it??? Rumor and gossip of having sex with someone underaged is enough to ruin your career/life. You're an angry parent and one news article away from a disaster.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> They aren't? ****, for a moment there I was SURE every single person in Japan was. The millions and millions and millions of people, each and every one.


You said it first, bro.



Kanova said:


> And I'm not that overly concerned. I have more important things in life to deal with than decades old stat rape.


And yet you felt the need to say this...



Kanova said:


> *And yes, I think your dad deserves a good reaming for ****ing a 14 year old.*


Let's agree to disagree, shall we?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blue Bird said:


> Is the potential to have your life ruined, and put on the sex offender registry, worth it??? Rumor and gossip of having sex with someone underaged is enough to ruin your career/life. You're an angry parent and one news article away from a disaster.


Pretty much.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Pretty much.


So you think it's worth it?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blue Bird said:


> So you think it's worth it?


Whaaaat?!?

I was simply agreeing with what you said. Nothing more, nothing less.

I was not answering the question in your post personally. I am pretty sure that I am not attracted to underage females. Never have, never will.

My apologies if this came off as blunt. Its just how I talk sometimes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> I really don't any problem with a 20 year old guy dating a 17 year old girl. 16 is pushing it a little but could be acceptable, 20 is still a young age.
> 
> Anyone under 16 would definitely be no. *I highly doubt 15 year old girls are attracted to 20 year olds or vice versa.*
> 
> Don't be dating 14 year old girls if you want to stay out of trouble. Okay? Stay away from 14 year old girls if you know what's good for you.


They definitely are yeah, I mean 15 year olds are attracted to 20 year olds and no doubt older.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They definitely are yeah, I mean 15 year olds are attracted to 20 year olds and no doubt older.


Yup. This is how most women are when growing up. Its nothing new.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Whaaaat?!?
> 
> I was simply agreeing with what you said. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


No, no, I just needed clarification. I've gotten so confused by some of the things I've been reading in this thread.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Blue Bird said:


> No, no, I just needed clarification. I've gotten so confused by some of the things I've been reading in this thread.


Oh okay then, no worries hun.


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't want anyone to feel embarrassed, but man! 14 year old and 20 year old. HOW?

Okay. Let's just forget about this.

No, you should date someone only from your age area. ONLY. I'm sorry, but I will never understand, how guys from 12 grade can date with someone from 9 or, save us Lord, 7.

Just don't even think about it. Only your age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

But yeah, girls under 15 love boys, that are old. 
In Ukraine I was in a school with a girl, who was in 7th grade and she was dating with a more than 25 year old guy. She is like tall, but she is still 15 or 14. And in 8th or 9th grade that guy actually ****ed her. Also, I know one girl, who was 16 and she dated with a guy, who was divorced and he is more than 30 y. old. 
And I think, that I can remember another one girl, who dated or dates with 25 y.o.. Hell... this world is so weird!

But believe me, all those girls, that are dated with an old guys, they are worthless. You can ban me, you can say that I am an *******, but if someone dates with not proper aged partner, then "someone" is a *****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yup. This is how most women are when growing up. Its nothing new.


My 18 year old friend dated her 50-something art teacher. That's not 15, but it's a pretty big age gap. And she was the one who went after him. Poor guy never stood a chance.

And she wasn't "worthless" contrary to some people's opinion. Lol. How absurd. She was hands down the smartest and most mature person I've ever met. That's _why_ she went after an older man. None of the boys her own age could keep up with her. She didn't want to date someone who did nothing but drink, get high, and laugh at his own burps.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

UkrBrig said:


> No, you should date someone only from your age area. ONLY.
> 
> Just don't even think about it. Only your age.


So you are saying that me, being 27, should only date another 27 year old and that's it? Nice logic, bro.

There are no set age rules on who is allowed to date who among mature adults as long as they are within reason and legal, obviously.



UkrBrig said:


> But believe me, all those girls, that are dated with an old guys, they are worthless. You can ban me, you can say that I am an *******, but if someone dates with not proper aged partner, then "someone" is a *****.


The censorship on here makes the last part of your post indecipherable...

That is a pretty terrible way to view other women and girls who like older men, bud. They are FAR from worthless. Would YOU like it if someone called you worthless or otherwise judged you simply based on your dating preferences alone?

Get real, dude. The hypocrisy by some people is bloody priceless.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

UkrBrig said:


> But yeah, girls under 15 love boys, that are old.
> In Ukraine I was in a school with a girl, who was in 7th grade and she was dating with a more than 25 year old guy. She is like tall, but she is still 15 or 14. And in 8th or 9th grade that guy actually ****ed her. Also, I know one girl, who was 16 and she dated with a guy, who was divorced and he is more than 30 y. old.
> And I think, that I can remember another one girl, who dated or dates with 25 y.o.. Hell... this world is so weird!
> 
> ...


*looks at age* jelly? Your time will no doubt come padawan.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *looks at age* jelly? Your time will no doubt come padawan.


He clearly underestimates the power of The Force. :grin2:>


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

UkrBrig said:


> But yeah, girls under 15 love boys, that are old.
> In Ukraine I was in a school with a girl, who was in 7th grade and she was dating with a more than 25 year old guy. She is like tall, but she is still 15 or 14. And in 8th or 9th grade that guy actually ****ed her. Also, I know one girl, who was 16 and she dated with a guy, who was divorced and he is more than 30 y. old.
> And I think, that I can remember another one girl, who dated or dates with 25 y.o.. Hell... this world is so weird!
> 
> ...


You really shouldn't blame the girls, they're children. It doesn't matter what they're attracted to, it doesn't matter if they make the first move or flirted. The adult is the one who has to be a ****ing adult and put a stop to it, and not let it go any further. Same with truant's post, "never stood a chance" disgusting sentence.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Same with truant's post, "never stood a chance" disgusting sentence.


Especially amusing since this friend was ethically scrupulous to a degree that 99% of the population could never hope to achieve. She was practically a nun. She just happened to be attracted to a man she considered good and wasn't interested in the all the morally lax boys that continually approached her. Shame on her for wanting a decent relationship with a man who treated her with respect instead of turning herself into a sex object for teenage boys.

I find it hilarious that so many people of worse character take offense at her behavior and look down their nose at her.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

truant said:


> Especially amusing since this friend was ethically scrupulous to a degree that 99% of the population could never hope to achieve. She was practically a nun. She just happened to be attracted to a man she considered good and wasn't interested in the all the morally lax boys that continually approached her. Shame on her for wanting a decent relationship with a man who treated her with respect instead of turning herself into a sex object for teenage boys.
> 
> I find it hilarious that so many people of worse character take offense at her behavior and look down their nose at her.


Did you not even read my post? I criticized the 50 year old teacher (and criticized you for giving him a pass by saying he couldn't resist her)....


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Did you not even read my post? I criticized the 50 year old teacher (and criticized you for giving him a pass by saying he couldn't resist her)....


You criticized him for treating a mature, intelligent 18 year old like an adult who could make her own decisions? She was more mature than most 70 year olds. 18's legal here.

Ofc I'm giving him a pass. It's not like he was taking advantage of her. He couldn't have taken advantage of her if he'd wanted to. She was always 100% in control. I do find all these generalizations amusing, though. In this case, he's the one who deserves your sympathy.

I don't live in this curiously black and white world that so many people seem to be addicted to.


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

jimity said:


> My father was 20 when he started dating my mother who was 14 at the time and he was never in trouble for it. The age of consent is 16 where I live and so am unsure if such a relationship could end up with someone in prison even if there is no sex involved until after 15.


No. It is rape.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Jhaimcee said:


> No. It is rape.


Well, dating isn't rape, but dating usually leads to sex. And I am pretty goddamn sure a person willing to date such a young girl has sex on his mind.



iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You said it first, bro.


I did say it first, but it was a joke kind of thing. Like, me not being entirely serious about it.

And what, it SEEMS like you are on the side of having sex with such young people is wrong, yet at the same time you seem to be opposing it. I don't understand. You think its wrong but you respect their views and wants? Let them do what they do sort of thing?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

:roll yeah yeah, I know, every sexy child is sooooo mature for her age. Heard that all before. Scientists really need to look into this magic IQ boosting power of growing boobs.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's like having sex with someone that's inebriated. They can't make rational choices.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> :roll yeah yeah, I know, every sexy child is sooooo mature for her age. Heard that all before. Scientists really need to look into this magic IQ boosting power of growing boobs.


That actually made me laugh out loud.

"She was SOO mature for her age and really intelligent for being in grade 7" *stares at puberty boobs*


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally I'd have to look at this on an individual basis, I mean I would have to know the people involved before actually making a judgment here. On the surface there is the temptation to say this is sick and sleazy, perhaps criminal, but it could also be perfectly fine. I have no way of knowing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> :roll yeah yeah, I know, every sexy child is sooooo mature for her age. Heard that all before. Scientists really need to look into this magic IQ boosting power of growing boobs.


18 year olds aren't children, your overprotective attitude is kind of ridiculously ott.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 18 year olds aren't children, your overprotective attitude is kind of ridiculously ott.


They certainly are children compared to a 50 year old! I'd consider it disturbing if even someone my age was with a teenager. There are things that make it more or less awful, but realistically, and 18 year old just graduated high school, probably still lives at home, probably still in school, no exposure to the world. And even if you don't care about any of that, in truants specific situation the adult was her teacher, a position of authority and respect. It's not like she was an ex-student 5 years later, this would have been right after graduation (at best, could have still been a high school student at 18.). But I've seen how permissive you are about adults sexually exploiting the young and vulnerable so I probably won't change your mind on that......


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> They certainly are children compared to a 50 year old! I'd consider it disturbing if even someone my age was with a teenager. There are things that make it more or less awful, but realistically, and 18 year old just graduated high school, probably still lives at home, probably still in school, no exposure to the world. And even if you don't care about any of that, in truants specific situation the adult was her teacher, a position of authority and respect. It's not like she was an ex-student 5 years later, this would have been right after graduation (at best, could have still been a high school student at 18.). But I've seen how permissive you are about adults sexually exploiting the young and vulnerable so I probably won't change your mind on that......


I think it really depends on the individuals involved, I'm just a bit more logical about these things than you are.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 18 year olds aren't children, your overprotective attitude is kind of ridiculously ott.


Yeah you right. I'm a grown *** man.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it really depends on the individuals involved, I'm just a bit more logical about these things than you are.


Actually, you aren't being logical since science says the human brain isn't fully developed at age 18. 18 year old kids still do stupid mistakes.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> Actually, you aren't being logical since science says the human brain isn't fully developed at age 18. 18 year old kids still do stupid mistakes.


Get back to me when you're saying people below 25 shouldn't be having sex at all, then. Science says that when girls start their periods they can get pregnant too yet I don't think many people are going to be agreeing with that. No it makes more sense to go by individual maturity, and society gives us a rough guide too based on mental maturity, somewhere around 16-18.

Also if we're going by 'stupid mistakes' well... Lots of people shouldn't be having sex.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

When I was 18 I was living on my own with my gf.

We can let 18 year olds work full time, vote, and die in wars, but heaven forbid they should date someone older. We all know that all older men are gross, creepy perverts, amirite?

Ime, _most_ "adults" never mature. They just get old and stay stupid. You can tell by the wild generalizations they make about people they don't know and their utter inability to see things from anyone else's perspective.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Get back to me when you're saying people below 25 shouldn't be having sex at all, then. Science says that when girls start their periods they can get pregnant too yet I don't think many people are going to be agreeing with that. No it makes more sense to go by individual maturity, and society gives us a rough guide based on mental maturity, somewhere around 16-18.


No one's saying 18 year olds shouldn't have sex......as far as I can see, no one's even said 16 year olds shouldn't either.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> No one's saying 18 year olds shouldn't have sex......


Only when it's with someone much older I guess, then people start to freak out based on emotionally driven assumptions without knowing the facts. It doesn't really sound like Nubly wants 18 year olds having sex based on his post, but I'll let him clarify. Though I'm not really that interested either way. Adults can do what they want.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Only when it's with someone much older I guess, then people start to freak out based on emotionally driven assumptions without knowing the facts. It doesn't really sound like Nubly wants 18 year olds having sex based on his post, but I'll let him clarify. Though I'm not really that interested either way. Adults can do what they want.


No. Nubly's clearly not opposed to it. As long as it's older women with young men:



nubly said:


> A threesome at 16. I wish I got this lucky at his age. It's a shame that these teachers go to jail just for having fun.


Completely different if it's young women with older men, ofc. Because we all know that girls can't make good decisions for themselves the way boys can.



nubly said:


> *Sex is more intimate and personal for females. Females, especially young ones, are vulnerable.* The young man in this case was just looking for a good time. No one in this case was hurt. What these two women did was a victimless crime and should be treated as such.


Shine on you crazy, paternalistic diamond.

I've already written at length about my views re teachers and students and older adults with minors, so I won't repeat them here.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow nubly, that's really disappointing to read. I see these are pretty old posts though, do you still feel that way?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> No one's saying 18 year olds shouldn't have sex......as far as I can see, no one's even said 16 year olds shouldn't either.


But what is it you are saying?

You are saying that an 18 year old is old enough to have sex, yes?

But you are also saying that an 18 year old isn't old enough to be able to _choose_ who they have sex with?

Isn't it a bit illogical to allow an 18 year old to have sex, but not be able to choose who they have sex with?

Wouldn't that imply that they aren't old enough to have sex?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> But what is it you are saying?
> 
> You are saying that an 18 year old is old enough to have sex, yes?
> 
> ...


Like I already explained to truant, stop making this about the 18 year old. They can do what they want, and they will do what they want, they're children after all. The blame and the responsibility lies with the adult, who needs to be a ****ing adult and know not to take advantage of children.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Wow nubly, that's really disappointing to read. I see these are pretty old posts though, do you still feel that way?


Not since my kid and friends have reached that age.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

18 is not a child, they can drink, vote, drive, have sex and abide by every law a 50 year old must. They're certainly more than capable of making rational decisions, if they weren't, they wouldn't be legal under every law which assumes them to be.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

nubly said:


> Not since my kid and friends have reached that age.


 I'm glad to hear that. I have younger cousins in the 14-18 range, I think when you get older and start seeing family you care about grow up, it helps you realize how young that age really is. If your only experience with teenagers is from actually being a teenager, you probably imagine yourself being way more mature and smart back then, than you actually were.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Like I already explained to truant, stop making this about the 18 year old. They can do what they want, and they will do what they want, they're children after all. The blame and the responsibility lies with the adult, who needs to be a ****ing adult and know not to take advantage of children.


I am really lost now.

1) An 18 year old is a child
2) An 18 year old should be able to have sex
3) Children should be able to have sex (if 1) and 2) hold)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> No. Nubly's clearly not opposed to it. As long as it's older women with young men:
> 
> Completely different if it's young women with older men, ofc. Because we all know that girls can't make good decisions for themselves the way boys can.
> 
> ...


lol that word has come into my mind a few times reading some people's posts. The double standards are ridiculous.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

truant said:


> Ime, _most_ "adults" never mature. They just get old and stay stupid. You can tell by the wild generalizations they make about people they don't know and their utter inability to see things from anyone else's perspective.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> You think its wrong but you respect their views and wants? Let them do what they do sort of thing?


To answer your question, it is up to the parents to educate their sons and daughters on this properly when they are young. Respecting their views and wants is part-and-parcel of being a good parent. Being grossly overprotective of them, and policing all of their views and actions, is not. When that happens, they usually start to rebel.

People are going to do as they please regardless of what me, you, and others here think. Life is not all black-and-white. Grey-areas exist in all situations, even in situations such as the one the OP described.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Get back to me when you're saying people below 25 shouldn't be having sex at all, then. Science says that when girls start their periods they can get pregnant too yet I don't think many people are going to be agreeing with that. No it makes more sense to go by individual maturity, and society gives us a rough guide too based on mental maturity, somewhere around 16-18.
> 
> Also if we're going by 'stupid mistakes' well... Lots of people shouldn't be having sex.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> I am really lost now.
> 
> 1) An 18 year old is a child
> 2) An 18 year old should be able to have sex
> 3) Children should be able to have sex (if 1) and 2) hold)


He knows not of what he speaks... 18-year olds are young Adults, not children. Period.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

splendidbob said:


> I am really lost now.
> 
> 1) An 18 year old is a child
> 2) An 18 year old should be able to have sex
> 3) Children should be able to have sex (if 1) and 2) hold)


He's just pointing out that a 50 year old can easily manipulate an 18 year old. But seriously, in that type of relationship, the female will eventually seek out sex from someone else when the male can't perform as often as he used to.

But the OP was about a 14 year old and frankly, it's disgusting to know that so many people here are fine with pedophilia.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

nubly said:


> But the OP was about a 14 year old and frankly, it's disgusting to know that so many people here are fine with pedophilia.


It is pretty gross and I am amazed at how many people are actually defending it because of "PEOPLE CAN DO WHAT THEY WANT LOL"

And I know you are going to get called on it for saying its pedophilia, but I believe pedophilia is for slightly younger ages, and some other term for like, 10 up.


----------



## billie227 (Jan 21, 2016)

I was tricked into dating a 10 year old online 8 years ago (I was 19 at the time she told me she was 17) I wanted to break it off when I found out but I didn't want to break her heart (She had very suicidal tenancies) Things got really bad for me when people started finding out and couldn't see the spot I had fallen into, it didn't end well, she broke up with me cause she thought I was cheating on her, my online life ended up crushed and I had to blackmail her 6 years later because she was abusing me and thought it was funny by threatening a bunch of things and sitting back and allowing her friends to abuse me too. It could of been worse though, we're both still alive and I didn't go to jail (I probably wouldn't of anyway if I truthfully told the judge I was lied to, abused, trolled, cyber-bullied and machvellianised by someone not willing to be truthful about herself)

Its sick that people out there exist that are willing to lie about everything in order to trick gullible and vulnerable people who've no idea what they're getting themselves into into bad situations and use their own kindness, sacrifices and patience AGAINST them. The two of us haven't spoken in nearly 2 years and I still hate her guts for what she put me through, not caring at all about what I suffered and getting away with it too. I hope whoever she ends up marrying her abuses the f**k out of her and then she'll wish she was nicer to me


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

nubly said:


> He's just pointing out that a 50 year old can easily manipulate an 18 year old.


Yeh, I understand that, but age of consent kinda carries the implication that they can consent, that is, they have the capabilities to decide who to make sex with.

So, sure a 50 year old man could manipulate an 18 year old, but if that's a problem, then the problem is with the age of consent.

It doesn't make sense to say the age of consent is fine and then add a bunch of buts to it:

But the man must be below 30 if the woman is 18
But its ok if the man is 18 but the woman is 40
But the older person mustn't be employed as a hypnotist (esp an evil hypnotist)
But the older person must be hard working

or whatever weird arbitrary criteria get applied.

Age of consent = old enough to consent (decide), that's it. End of story. If someone is ok with the age of consent then any objections to any weird configuration are completely empty, and the person should really be making their arguments about the age of consent.

Re the original topic, it didn't particularly interest me much so I cba to comment, but I was drawn in like a moth to a flame re the strange logic being employed about this 18 year old business


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> Age of consent = old enough to consent (decide), that's it. End of story. If someone is ok with the age of consent then any objections to any weird configuration are completely empty, and the person should really be making their arguments about the age of consent.


Yeah that is true, and no one is arguing the legality of an 18 year old with a 50 year old. Just that it seems wrong. Dirty old man cradle robbing. In my opinion people under 20 should only be allowed to have sex with people within a few years difference, shorter time for younger persons.

That means, a 14 year old could have sex with a 15 but not a 16
A 15 could have sex with a 16/17 but not higher
a 20 year old can go as low as 18 or as high as desired.

I mean, my thoughts on that aren't super defined and I would have to think about it if I cared more but lack of it possibly coming to fruition means I don't care. Just that people should stick to their general age groups.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Kanova said:


> Yeah that is true, and no one is arguing the legality of an 18 year old with a 50 year old. Just that it seems wrong. Dirty old man cradle robbing. In my opinion people under 20 should only be allowed to have sex with people within a few years difference, shorter time for younger persons.
> 
> That means, a 14 year old could have sex with a 15 but not a 16
> A 15 could have sex with a 16/17 but not higher
> ...


That's definitely what I had in mind. The reality is that kids are curious and are going to experiment with sex. We don't have to stop that, instead we should try to educate them and give the opportunity to do so safely. What we shouldn't do though, is let adults interfere with and manipulate or control their sexual development. A 16 year old just learning about sex and masturbation with no experience in the world shouldn't be molded by some 30 year old to be his plaything. That could negatively impact their sexuality and development for years and require therapy.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> That's definitely what I had in mind. The reality is that kids are curious and are going to experiment with sex. We don't have to stop that, instead we should try to educate them and give the opportunity to do so safely. What we shouldn't do though, is let adults interfere with and manipulate or control their sexual development. A 16 year old just learning about sex and masturbation with no experience in the world shouldn't be molded by some 30 year old to be his plaything. That could negatively impact their sexuality and development for years and require therapy.


Yeah, I feel like a lot of members are thinking "Let them do what they want to do, they are mature enough to make decisions" but they aren't thinking that what the kids (or young adults WHATEVER way they want to categorize them) do with an older person shapes how they think. How their mature decisions might negatively affect them. Besides, only pervy guys go after such young women. Like, what the **** do, they show up to a high school dance and cruise for young ***** or what?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

If you're under the age of consent (which I believe is 17 in Texas) you cannot legally give consent, by definition. The only exception (here) is the age of consent is believe it or not, 14, if the other person is with three years of the age of the younger child. There is of course no way in hell I'd want either of my daughters to be having sex around 14 or 15 years of age...I can't...even think about that, ffs. There are ways to deal with situations like that lol. But I mean, kids are going to experiment and they're going to mess around. I can set restrictions but I can't lock them in the house until their 17.


Usually if someone is charged with statutory rape in Texas, the ages are really taken into consideration when judgments are handed down by the courts. If you're a 25 year old having sex with a 16 year old you're obviously going to be in whole lot more hot water than, say, a 17 and 16 year old. And the sex of the older or younger person doesn't matter at all in the way the law applies here. It really bothers me when I see a much, much older guy in a srs relationship with a young girl. Or vice versa. But like has already been mentioned, if consent is being given what can you really do. There are usually very good reasons why most people try to stick to their age group, though.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Without sex it's legal. With sex it depends on the age gap. Most state laws will give a few years difference between the person who is below the age of consent and the person who is a little over. Generally it's still frowned upon just because people hate teenagers having sex.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Kanova said:


> Yeah that is true, and no one is arguing the legality of an 18 year old with a 50 year old. Just that it *seems wrong*. Dirty old man cradle robbing. In my opinion people under 20 should only be allowed to have sex with people within a few years difference, shorter time for younger persons.


"Seems wrong" is always going to be a problem for me though. It needs to be something more solid, because what seems wrong in one instance often later turns out to actually be no issue. In the 50's homosexuality "seemed wrong" for the vast majority of people. Rape within marriage didn't "seem wrong" until surprisingly recently, so trusting a gut instinct (esp if its one of disgust) isn't a reliable measure for moral issues.

I think there is an argument there though for a 50 year old potentially corrupting an 18 year old, but like I say, this _must_ really be an argument with the age of consent, because age of consent is a determination that the individual is now old enough to _decide_ who they sleep with.

Either the person is old enough to decide who they have sex with, or they aren't.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> "Seems wrong" is always going to be a problem for me though. It needs to be something more solid, because what seems wrong in one instance often later turns out to actually be no issue. In the 50's homosexuality "seemed wrong" for the vast majority of people. Rape within marriage didn't "seem wrong" until surprisingly recently, so trusting a gut instinct (esp if its one of disgust) isn't a reliable measure for moral issues.


This is very true.



splendidbob said:


> I think there is an argument there though for a 50 year old potentially corrupting an 18 year old, but like I say, this _must_ really be an argument with the age of consent, because age of consent is a determination that the individual is now old enough to _decide_ who they sleep with.


This is a perfectly valid argument as well.



splendidbob said:


> Either the person is old enough to decide who they have sex with, or they aren't.


Yup.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Kanova said:


> Like, what the **** do, they show up to a high school dance and cruise for young ***** or what?


That's certainly a concern too, how are they meeting these kids. People in their 20's and older tend not to hang around the same places high school kids are, unless they're teachers, like in truant's case, or some other type of job/volunteering that has them working with children. The parents are obviously going to be unhappy as well so this relationship would likely develop secretly and be kept secret, which adds to how much the adult could manipulate them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AussiePea said:


> 18 is not a child, they can drink, vote, drive, have sex and abide by every law a 50 year old must. They're certainly more than capable of making rational decisions, if they weren't, they wouldn't be legal under every law which assumes them to be.


:clap


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

If that what the girl wants and her parents are ok with it I don't see the problem. It's a cultural thing more than anything else, but you have to deal with local laws. Morality is subjective.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> "Seems wrong" is always going to be a problem for me though. It needs to be something more solid, because what seems wrong in one instance often later turns out to actually be no issue. In the 50's homosexuality "seemed wrong" for the vast majority of people. Rape within marriage didn't "seem wrong" until surprisingly recently, so trusting a gut instinct (esp if its one of disgust) isn't a reliable measure for moral issues.
> 
> I think there is an argument there though for a 50 year old potentially corrupting an 18 year old, but like I say, this _must_ really be an argument with the age of consent, because age of consent is a determination that the individual is now old enough to _decide_ who they sleep with.
> 
> Either the person is old enough to decide who they have sex with, or they aren't.


Yes, but as was discussed a few posts down, HOW do these older men meet such young women? Are they cruising in the kids aisle at the library? Showing up at high school dances or prom? Checking out play grounds?

And then how an older guy can manipulate and influence how a young person thinks. That is something I find hard to argue with, and if some old guy is going after really young people, the influence he is going to be giving probably isn't a good one, no matter if she is "mature" enough to make the choice, or if her parents are fine with it, because lets face it. Some parents are ****ty people.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

My great grandmother moved to America when she was 14, and was married to a 20 year old by the age of 15 or 16 so I don't really see the problem with your parents, but for some reason this wasn't as taboo back then.

Also, this is not pedophilia, as long as they already went through puberty (which can happen between the ages of 9-14). 15 year old girls don't even change that much in appearance by the time they are 18 and no one would care if it was an 18 and 20 year old couple. I don't see the difference in ages besides how much they have emotionally matured. 

That being said though, I would think someone who is in their 20's would be interested in someone who is already out of the high school phase. The chances of having a serious/long term relationship with someone who isn't emotionally mature are slim, and most teenagers don't plan on being with the first person they date forever.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Owl Eyes said:


> no one would care if it was an 18 and 20 year old couple. I don't see the difference in ages besides how much they have emotionally matured.


Dude.....this is the entire reason it's an issue, this is what we've all been arguing about this entire thread. No one cares because the girl _looks_ young, we care because she _is_ young, has no real world experience, lacks emotional maturity, still developing her own sexuality and more easily manipulated by an older adult.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Dude.....this is the entire reason it's an issue, this is what we've all been arguing about this entire thread. No one cares because the girl _looks_ young, we care because she _is_ young, has no real world experience, lacks emotional maturity, still developing her own sexuality and more easily manipulated by an older adult.


Well after reading comments such as the following, it does sound like some people care about the fact that they might look young. Why else would they be grossed out. Just because two people have a gap in emotional maturity, you shouldn't necessarily be grossed out by that.


Kanova said:


> Ewwww, your dad was banging a 14 year old. How do you even _fall in love_ with a 14 year old? Your dad was rockin' the pedo goggles mate.


Edit: but regardless of this pointless argument, and to answer OP's main question, it depends on the law where you live. The way you're asking sounds like it is illegal.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't get why age gaps bother people so much. Everybody is manipulating each other. Guys lie and tell chicks they love them to get the poon. Women lie about pregnancy in order to make a guy propose to her. And everyone has completely different emotional maturity. I've been an adult for a while now and most 18 year olds are more mature than I am.


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> *looks at age* jelly? Your time will no doubt come padawan.


I`m sorry, what? Look, pal, if you like to put your stick in *****es` holes, then you should do it. I am not jealous about raping teenagers and being without brain. You should definitely use some porn, because your mind is getting really bad. Or you are just a jerk. Block me, if you want. I don`t care.

*deep breath* I am sorry to being rude, if you are a nice person (if you`re not, then don`t even read it). I`m not looking on where to put my stick. When the time comes and when I`ll find my very own girl, then it will happen. I`m not gonna get dirty with *****es.


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> You really shouldn't blame the girls, they're children. It doesn't matter what they're attracted to, it doesn't matter if they make the first move or flirted. The adult is the one who has to be a ****ing adult and put a stop to it, and not let it go any further. Same with truant's post, "never stood a chance" disgusting sentence.


Man, ok, 7th grade is children, but 16 is children? I mean, I know that you some of people just don`t have brains at 16, but ALL girls, that I know, who dated with an old guys, they are very poor inside. Sometimes they are not *****es, but they are poor, just very poor inside.

I mean, it`s okay, when girl from 9th grade dates with 11th (not with 12th) I can understand that. But when 7th and 25 year old guy. I`m sorry, they both should be charged.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

UkrBrig said:


> I`m sorry, what? Look, pal, if you like to put your stick in *****es` holes, then you should do it. I am not jealous about raping teenagers and being without brain. You should definitely use some porn, because your mind is getting really bad. Or you are just a jerk. Block me, if you want. I don`t care.


You DO realize that *Persephone The Dread* is a female, don't you?

She probably is laughing her *** off at how idiotic you sound here. I am too.



UkrBrig said:


> *deep breath* I am sorry to being rude, if you are a nice person (if you`re not, then don`t even read it). I`m not looking on where to put my stick. When the time comes and when I`ll find my very own girl, then it will happen. I`m not gonna get dirty with *****es.


Calling them *****es will get you nowhere with any woman, regardless of what you think, kiddo.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Owl Eyes said:


> Well after reading comments such as the following, it does sound like some people care about the fact that they might look young. Why else would they be grossed out. Just because two people have a gap in emotional maturity, you shouldn't necessarily be grossed out by that.
> 
> Edit: but regardless of this pointless argument, and to answer OP's main question, it depends on the law where you live. The way you're asking sounds like it is illegal.


Well, I am against it because of both reasons. One, I can't even think about some sleazy perverted old guy ****ing some girl in grade 9, and I am also against some young person who is just barely or not even out of school getting sexually manipulated by an adult. Like, a real adult not a "young mature adult" that everyone seems to think 15 and older is.

Because they aren't, they are young. They are just discovering their sexuality, they have no experience dealing with other people on that level and the worst influence would be some old guy or some 20+ year old. You know how everyone says guys are *******s? Guys are dicks to women and they treat them like meat? You want one of those guys preying on young girls, on your daughter?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> You really shouldn't blame the girls, they're children. It doesn't matter what they're attracted to, it doesn't matter if they make the first move or flirted. The adult is the one who has to be a ****ing adult and put a stop to it, and not let it go any further. Same with truant's post, "never stood a chance" disgusting sentence.


And if the girl was at the age of consent? If she was 16 then what does 1 year difference make? And why are you giving children a free pass to make what you think are stupid decisions? Young teenagers are perfectly capable of making mature decisions. Why do you think a 15 year old boy can screw a 14 year old and it's not seen as rape but an 18 year old who sleeps with her and it's rape. I call bs on that one.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Jhaimcee said:


> No. It is rape.


Define "rape". Do you think he forced her or intimidated her into it or something along those lines?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> And if the girl was at the age of consent? If she was 16 then what does 1 year difference make?


It would depend on the age of the guy. If its some old guy who is just taking advantage of a young ripe poon, then yeah. Something is wrong there. Even if the guy is in his early twenties. Everyone constantly complains about how most guys are players or just use women. Its even worse if that happens to a young girl.

And lets say the guy has the purest heart of an angel, he is 20 something and she is 16. Why is he even emotionally attracted to her? What because she is just so mature? Bull****.

Where did he meet her at? Her school dance? Her junior volleyball practice? Some guys hunting grounds is where young girls are?

Now, I am just a nonsensical piece of **** who should be harshly judged and made fun of, but what's wrong with just dating within your own age groups?



jimity said:


> Define "rape". Do you think he forced her or intimidated her into it or something along those lines?


Stat rape was probably what was meant, and the law against it exists for a reason.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> They certainly are children compared to a 50 year old! I'd consider it disturbing if even someone my age was with a teenager. There are things that make it more or less awful, but realistically, and 18 year old just graduated high school, probably still lives at home, probably still in school, no exposure to the world. And even if you don't care about any of that, in truants specific situation the adult was her teacher, a position of authority and respect. It's not like she was an ex-student 5 years later, this would have been right after graduation (at best, could have still been a high school student at 18.). But I've seen how permissive you are about adults sexually exploiting the young and vulnerable so I probably won't change your mind on that......


I wonder if you see sex between an older man and a much younger woman as rape.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

UkrBrig said:


> I`m sorry, what? Look, pal, if you like to put your stick in *****es` holes, then you should do it. I am not jealous about raping teenagers and being without brain. You should definitely use some porn, because your mind is getting really bad. Or you are just a jerk. Block me, if you want. I don`t care.
> 
> *deep breath* I am sorry to being rude, if you are a nice person (if you`re not, then don`t even read it). I`m not looking on where to put my stick. When the time comes and when I`ll find my very own girl, then it will happen. I`m not gonna get dirty with *****es.


go to bed kid. you sound foolish right now.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> It would depend on the age of the guy. If its some old guy who is just taking advantage of a young ripe poon, then yeah. Something is wrong there.


Even young guys in there teens take advantage of girls the same age. Do you see anything wrong with that.



> Even if the guy is in his early twenties. Everyone constantly complains about how most guys are players or just use women. Its even worse if that happens to a young girl.


Yes all guys are just users out for sexual gratification.



> And lets say the guy has the purest heart of an angel, he is 20 something and she is 16. Why is he even emotionally attracted to her? What because she is just so mature? Bull****.


I dunno maybe it just happens.



> Where did he meet her at? Her school dance? Her junior volleyball practice? Some guys hunting grounds is where young girls are?


Younger sister's friends perhaps? Sister brings home her friends back to parents house.



> Now, I am just a nonsensical piece of **** who should be harshly judged and made fun of, but what's wrong with just dating within your own age groups?


Whose arguing against that? But people should be free to date people out of their age range.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You DO realize that *Persephone The Dread* is a female, don't you?
> 
> She probably is laughing her *** off at how idiotic you sound here. I am too.
> 
> Calling them *****es will get you nowhere with any woman, regardless of what you think, kiddo.


Well I'm 'other' but yeah, I seem to have misplaced my stick anyhow lol...



UkrBrig said:


> I`m sorry, what? Look, pal, if you like to put your stick in *****es` holes, then you should do it. I am not jealous about raping teenagers and being without brain. You should definitely use some porn, because your mind is getting really bad. Or you are just a jerk. Block me, if you want. I don`t care.
> 
> *deep breath* I am sorry to being rude, if you are a nice person (if you`re not, then don`t even read it). I`m not looking on where to put my stick. When the time comes and when I`ll find my very own girl, then it will happen. I`m not gonna get dirty with *****es.


Sad thing is most porn sucks, and I'm too lazy to find some decent stuff that appeals to me. Not sure how that's going to help my 'mind' though.

I'm not looking to date teenagers either dude, and neither are you if your attitude here is anything to go by. That's what I'm saying.

My post before though was a joke, because your reaction was so extreme.

Anyway this was pretty funny when I read it earlier, but now it's just a bit sad. So don't quote me again later, cause. Well I cba basically.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

andretti said:


> go to bed kid. you sound foolish right now.


No kidding, eh? LOL!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Dude.....this is the entire reason it's an issue, this is what we've all been arguing about this entire thread. No one cares because the girl _looks_ young, we care because she _is_ young, has no real world experience, lacks emotional maturity, still developing her own sexuality and more easily manipulated by an older adult.


 You know you're coming off as more than a little irrational. I think the 18 age is fine.

But by your logic, someone who has a degree in psychology should not be able to have sex with anyone unless it's someone they can't manipulate. I bet a 25 year old with a degree in psychology could manipulate a 50 year old plumber all day long.

Yeah. OK. I agree that an 18 year old might be vulnerable to manipulation. Anyone might. But I can tell you as an older man that 18 year old girls are not typically attracted to old men so I would not be that worried about it. Apparently they're not easy enough to manipulate to be manipulated into finding beer bellies attractive. :lol


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I could easily make sex decisions from 12 on. I wasn't really interested in sex with another person that young but I did have a sex drive. If my school had gone differently and I wasn't ostracized by everyone in my giant class of 100 I probably would have chosen sex sooner than 17. Not driving and stuck with the same people my entire life left little opportunity to meet anyone. My first bf played online multiplayer games with me for a year or 2 before we made this elaborate scheme for him to fly 900miles to my state while my mom was gone for the week to a car show. He broke down though and told his mom what we were doing. Now that was a hard conversation with my mom. I tried to fly a guy here and his rather pissed off mother wants you to call her.

You should have seen when I turned 18 and had it in my aol profile with my aim settings allowing anyone to message me. It was amusing talking to the guys in their 30s trying to get me to come to their place. They often tried topics they knew nothing about and the lies were easy to see. After awhile I got bored and put friends only on my aim for the next 5 years.

You also do just need to let people make a mistake to some point. My mom knew that and let me move in with my first bf. Who rapidly came off more and more insane. Most just have to go through those stupid relationships doomed to end tragically in order to learn how to have a successful relationship. Especially in our current society where there are few examples to follow. TV is just series of relationship extremes and drama and how many truly good real life relationships have you seen? My mom has had nothing but dysfunctional relationships and eventually she gave up, said no one is perfect, and married a verbally abusive, spoiled child. Not perfect and _that _is an extreme difference she still doesn't understand. If 28-30 year olds are still screwing up relationships and learning from them (or stupidly giving up because they have no example to follow of a better relationship) how do you expect anyone to make a good choice at any age about their first relationship ever.

I think in the countries with very low age of consent and lots of young men and women having relationships with those older and more experienced than them is beneficial. Generally in the societies it works 1 person in the relationship is not a clueless, over emotional, inexperienced partner. It's an opportunity to learn more mature behavior and probably provides more information on what works and finding what they actually want than 2 naive, possibly still both virgins.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

As far as dating below the age of consent, that's crazy. Just don't do it. This is why we have an age of consent in the first place.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> Even young guys in their teens take advantage of girls the same age. Do you see anything wrong with that.


Yes, it's just worse when the guys do it to a way younger girl.



> Yes all guys are just users out for sexual gratification.


A lot of them are, it is pretty easy to see that.



> I dunno maybe it just happens.


Maybe, but that would mean the person already has an inclination towards young girls. For me, and I am sure for others their age of preference changes as they get older. When I was 14 I wanted a 14-16 year old girlfriend, when I was 18 the age changed to 17-20, now I am 23 and my age preferences changes with me.

And if he KEEPS his sexual urges for young girls, where would be his cut off point? You know what I mean? He is 20 something, how low would his desires be.



> Younger sister's friends perhaps? Sister brings home her friends back to parents house.


His parents, his sister, and the friends mom would probably put an end to that **** right quick. That's the problem with that whole thing, he and she would have to keep the relationship a secret, or try to. Else his life could basically be ruined.



> Whose arguing against that? But people should be free to date people out of their age range.


Meh, I think there is a difference of _reasonable_ and _expected_ maturity between age groups and measurable life experience. That is a factor in my opposition.

And this thread is going no where, there is two sides and no side is going to convince the other side, I just try to explain my points/concerns the best I can. Success if you can at least understand where I am coming from.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> Maybe, but that would mean the person already has an inclination towards young girls. For me, and I am sure for others their age of preference changes as they get older. When I was 14 I wanted a 14-16 year old girlfriend, when I was 18 the age changed to 17-20, now I am 23 and my age preferences changes with me.
> 
> *And if he KEEPS his sexual urges for young girls, where would be his cut off point? You know what I mean? He is 20 something, how low would his desires be.*


This is actually a very good point.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> Oh stop the witch hunt over the guys parents for ****s sake, it's done and was done decades ago, and anyone who would support someone being raped for undertaking "statuary rape" is hypocritical piece of ****.


:clap


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> Yes, it's just worse when the guys do it to a way younger girl.


What about when an older woman does it to a way younger boy? Or is that pardonable?



> A lot of them are, it is pretty easy to see that.


And women aren't interested in sexual gratification outside of a committed relationship.



> Maybe, but that would mean the person already has an inclination towards young girls. For me, and I am sure for others their age of preference changes as they get older. When I was 14 I wanted a 14-16 year old girlfriend, when I was 18 the age changed to 17-20, now I am 23 and my age preferences changes with me.


I'm sure these same people can also feel attracted to otherw who are younger than them by more than a few years.



> And if he KEEPS his sexual urges for young girls, where would be his cut off point? You know what I mean? He is 20 something, how low would his desires be.


Well it doesn't really matter as long as he doesn't act on those urges if it goes below an illegal age.



> His parents, his sister, and the friends mom would probably put an end to that **** right quick. That's the problem with that whole thing, he and she would have to keep the relationship a secret, or try to. Else his life could basically be ruined.


If I was below age of consent I would have a problem someone telling me it would be illegal to have sex with an older female or my parents breaking up a relationship just because the law says it's illegal or to protect me from mostly paranoid and imagined dangers of being taken advantage of or exploited or getting hurt. This is the main reason why I have an issue with this age of consent.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

jimity said:


> If I was below age of consent I would have a problem someone telling me it would be illegal to have sex with an older female or my parents breaking up a relationship just because the law says it's illegal or to protect me from mostly paranoid and imagined dangers of being taken advantage of or exploited or getting hurt. This is the main reason why I have an issue with this age of consent.


I assume when you were 15 your parents also told when to go to bed, told you to eat healthy, wouldn't let you smoke or drink, monitored your tv/movies/video games for adult content, and made you go to school/made you do school work; or at least they would have if they were good parents. Because you were a kid......kids need adults to guide them through life and protect them.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> What about when an older woman does it to a way younger boy? Or is that pardonable?


Ugh, don't even try that.



> And women aren't interested in sexual gratification outside of a committed relationship.


Some are, but we are talking about young girls.



> I'm sure these same people can also feel attracted to other who are younger than them by more than a few years.


Yeaaaaah, those are the people we are talking about



> Well it doesn't really matter as long as he doesn't act on those urges if it goes below an illegal age.


He is going to act on them though. If he gets into a relationship, he HAS already acted on them and he will take it further, just like your daddy did.



> If I was below age of consent I would have a problem someone telling me it would be illegal to have sex with an older female or my parents breaking up a relationship just because the law says it's illegal or to protect me from mostly paranoid and imagined dangers of being taken advantage of or exploited or getting hurt. This is the main reason why I have an issue with this age of consent.


This part was already destroyed by Wings of Amnesty. Thanks, Wings.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jimity said:


> What about when an older woman does it to a way younger boy? Or is that pardonable?
> 
> And women aren't interested in sexual gratification outside of a committed relationship.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing the law doesn't care about your archaic views and protects pedos from children.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Kanova said:


> This part was already destroyed by Wings of Amnesty. Thanks, Wings.


It just completely baffles me how people here are acting like children are just shorter adults. Has everyone already forgotten what it was like to be a child, does no one interact with children in their family? :con



nubly said:


> It's a good thing the law doesn't care about your archaic views and *protects pedos from children*.


Whoops! Yeah those pedos are in some serious danger if kids get near them :lol


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Kanova said:


> This part was already destroyed by Wings of Amnesty. Thanks, Wings.


No it wasn't. He just thinks only bad can come of a relationship with someone older. And you also hold those views.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

nubly said:


> It's a good thing the law doesn't care about your archaic views and protects pedos from children.


But you're okay with archaic punishments for violation of laws hey. And you can't tell me you never imagined getting it on with an older woman when you were 14 or younger.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I assume when you were 15 your parents also told when to go to bed, told you to eat healthy, wouldn't let you smoke or drink, monitored your tv/movies/video games for adult content, and made you go to school/made you do school work; or at least they would have if they were good parents. Because you were a kid......kids need adults to guide them through life and protect them.


Sounds like overprotection to me if a perfectly good relationship is broken up because one of them is too young. And at what age do you think people should start taking personal responsibility and for parents not to butt into personal matters? I ask because I get the feeling that some people would like to see the age of consent raised to perhaps 25 or when the brain has fully developed and that 16 (where I live) is far too low since they are still daddy's little girl or mommy's little man.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

/..


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> It just completely baffles me how people here are acting like children are just shorter adults. Has everyone already forgotten what it was like to be a child, does no one interact with children in their family? :con


Is that because 14 and 15 year olds in your family still play with barbie dolls and play make believe and have no idea what their pee hole is used for other than peeing?


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They definitely are yeah, I mean 15 year olds are attracted to 20 year olds and no doubt older.


My sister is 14 and she said a few of her friends like me...I try to avoid them at all costs when they come over (yes I still live with my parents :serious

Nooo thank you


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Shinobi1001 said:


> My sister is 14 and she said a few of her friends like me...I try to avoid them at all costs when they come over (yes I still live with my parents :serious
> 
> *Nooo thank you*


Good man.


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

only if they are 2d


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

nepnep247 said:


> only if they are 2d


People have been arrested for importing Japanese hentai comics to the USA... be careful what you wish for.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jimity said:


> But you're okay with archaic punishments for violation of laws hey. And you can't tell me you never imagined getting it on with an older woman when you were 14 or younger.


Pedos deserve more than an anal raping. And no, I never wanted to be with an older woman when I was 14. That didn't happen until I was in my twenties.


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> People have been arrested for importing Japanese hentai comics to the USA... be careful what you wish for.


it's a stupid law that doesn't harm anyone, i haven't done it myself tho x


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

nubly said:


> Pedos deserve more than an anal raping. And no, I never wanted to be with an older woman when I was 14. That didn't happen until I was in my twenties.


an older woman would be in her 20s if you were 14, teenagers are very horny

torture doesn't remove the pain, it benefits no one but sadists who pretend it's some sort of justice to continue the cycle of suffering o_o such pointless torture would make it cheaper to kill them


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jimity said:


> Is that because 14 and 15 year olds in your family still play with barbie dolls and play make believe and have no idea what their pee hole is used for other than peeing?


You live in a twisted reality if you believe children can make adult decisions. And FYI, the "pee hole" is only used for urination.


----------



## nepnep247 (Feb 25, 2016)

jimity said:


> Sounds like overprotection to me if a perfectly good relationship is broken up because one of them is too young. And at what age do you think people should start taking personal responsibility and for parents not to butt into personal matters? I ask because I get the feeling that some people would like to see the age of consent raised to perhaps 25 or when the brain has fully developed and that 16 (where I live) is far too low since they are still daddy's little girl or mommy's little man.


if kids could they'd all be losing their virginity by 13 or 14, i doubt many kids are as innocent as their mom thinks


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

nepnep247 said:


> if kids could they'd all be losing their virginity by 13 or 14, *i doubt many kids are as innocent as their mom thinks*


*Bingo!
*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

nubly said:


> You live in a twisted reality if you believe *children *can make adult decisions. And FYI, the "pee hole" is only used for urination.


14 - 15 year olds are most certainly not children, they are teenagers.

Google is your friend here:
https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+teenager
https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+child


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it only applies in cases of sexual intercourse. However, the parents of the minor can get the cops involved if they wanted to, so I'd be cautious when approaching a minor. It also depends on the age of consent laws where you live. Generally, here in the U.S. 18 is the accepted age, but in my state, a 16-year old can legally have sex with someone up to 23-years old.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> 14 - 15 year olds are most certainly not children, they are teenagers.
> 
> Google is your friend here:
> https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+teenager
> https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=what+is+a+child


From exactly what you posted

Child
-a young human being below the age of puberty _*or below the legal age of majority.*_
-a son or daughter of any age.
-an immature or irresponsible person.

a 14 or 15 year old falls into all 3 categories lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it only applies in cases of sexual intercourse. However, the parents of the minor can get the cops involved if they wanted to, so I'd be cautious when approaching a minor. It also depends on the age of consent laws where you live. Generally, here in the U.S. 18 is the accepted age, but in my state, *a 16-year old can legally have sex with someone up to 23-years old*.


What does that mean? If a 25 year old has sex with someone that is the age of consent, s/he can still go to jail?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

nubly said:


> What does that mean? If a 25 year old has sex with someone that is the age of consent, s/he can still go to jail?


The age of consent in Florida is 18. The 'romeo and juliet' provision lets someone up to 23 years old have sex with minors because they're close in age. While I think close in age exceptions are alright, I'm pretty disturbed by the idea of letting someone in their mid 20's **** a high school kid.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

nubly said:


> You live in a twisted reality if you believe children can make adult decisions. And FYI, the "pee hole" is only used for urination.


Children who are 14 are having sex a lot these days even at 11 and 12. Do you really think they are too immature to make that decision? And a females pee hole has another use too.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

...


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

nubly said:


> Pedos deserve more than an anal raping. And no, I never wanted to be with an older woman when I was 14. That didn't happen until I was in my twenties.


Does that mean you're ok with a 15 year old with a 12 year old but not an 18 year old with a 15 year old because now the 18 year old is an adult. And FYI pedos are those interested in children aged 11 and younger.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

nepnep247 said:


> if kids could they'd all be losing their virginity by 13 or 14, i doubt many kids are as innocent as their mom thinks


Many are already. Some people just like to believe kids don't know jack about sex and aren't interested in it. Yet nature allows a girl to fall pregnant at age 12 or about there.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> Yet nature allows a girl to fall pregnant at age 12 or about there.


I bet you're pretty interested in that fact aren't you.



jimity said:


> And a females pee hole has another use too.


Please, _please_ tell me what else you think it does.



jimity said:


> Children who are 14 are having sex a lot these days even at 11 and 12. Do you really think they are too immature to make that decision? And a females pee hole has another use too.


Yeah, the youngest I have heard was 13, not lower than that though. But the big thing is, these young kids are just experimenting, checking out something that is new to them. Not like they are looking for invites to sex parties or going down to the DMV to hook up with that sexy 30 year old stud.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

Not worth it. Angry parents or angry girl can get you on the sex offenders list, and then your life is basically over. Earlier, you asked the beta male question. Maybe you should work on confidence and find women your own age. Don't prey on young girls because they're more vulnerable to your charms. That's not right.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

jimity said:


> And a females pee hole has another use too.


Ummm...as a female...no, no it doesn't. How old are you exactly? Not old enough to know this?! Or are you super old and of a generation that doesn't know about anatomy?!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

longtimenolove said:


> Ummm...as a female...no, no it doesn't. How old are you exactly? Not old enough to know this?! Or are you super old and of a generation that doesn't know about anatomy?!


This is getting good!! But... according to Alice here something else CAN come out of a female pee hole:

http://goaskalice.columbia.edu/answered-questions/female-ejaculate-—-where-does-it-come

I've only seen it in porn though.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> I bet you're pretty interested in that fact aren't you.


I take it you don't agree with nature. And what exactly are you trying to say? That I want to knock up a 12 year old? I think you make too many assumptions about me.



> Please, _please_ tell me what else you think it does.


So I call the vagina the pee hole. So what even if that's not where the pee actually comes out of.



> Yeah, the youngest I have heard was 13, not lower than that though. But the big thing is, these young kids are just experimenting, checking out something that is new to them. Not like they are looking for invites to sex parties or going down to the DMV to hook up with that sexy 30 year old stud.


I've heard of younger and even in some areas you get teased for still being a virgin at 14.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

longtimenolove said:


> Ummm...as a female...no, no it doesn't. How old are you exactly? Not old enough to know this?! Or are you super old and of a generation that doesn't know about anatomy?!


So I referred to the vagina as a pee hole. Why do you want technical accuracy? I heard people use this term before too describe the vagina.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"reads the above posts..."

:roll

Enough with the witch-hunts brought on by misguided and emotionally-charged assumptions of him or his old-man being a pedophile or whatever else (with no real evidence other than this thread) for simply asking a bloody question. You can't charge someone with a thought-crime, yet. I am pretty sure that he is not actually going to do this, but as usual everyone starts freaking out over some random guy on the Internet to "save the children." It is actually kinda sad, to be frank.

Lets be reasonable here: complaining about this on a random forum such as this one is going to change absolutely nothing in the real world regarding this issue. If you have a problem with the laws, complain to someone in government. Maybe if enough people do, something just might be done about it to make everyone feel better.

It's clear that none of us will see eye-to-eye regarding this.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

scarpia said:


> This is getting good!! But... according to Alice here something else CAN come out of a female pee hole:
> 
> http://goaskalice.columbia.edu/answered-questions/female-ejaculate-—-where-does-it-come
> 
> I've only seen it in porn though.


"clicks link"

WTF did I just read??? Oh, wait...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

jimity said:


> Children who are 14 are having sex a lot these days even at 11 and 12. Do you really think they are too immature to make that decision? And a females pee hole has another use too.


I don't know how much "a lot" is but children are having sex with each other, not with pedos.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

jimity said:


> So I call the vagina the pee hole. So what even if that's not where the pee actually comes out of.


You should probably figure stuff like this out before you attempt to have sex with _anything_ x]


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't believe I tried to have ANY kind of debate with someone so ignorant.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

... I think most of the participants in this discussion would benefit severely from studying developmental psychology.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ai Chan said:


> ... I think most of the participants in this discussion would benefit severely from studying developmental psychology.


This sounds like a good idea.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> I can't believe I tried to have ANY kind of debate with someone so ignorant.


Sometimes you can't fix other peoples ignorance.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Kanova said:


> I can't believe I tried to have ANY kind of debate with someone so ignorant.


The fact that you refer to my dad as a pedo even though pedos are not those who have sex with teenagers but younger children displays your ignorance and even when it's pointed out to you what pedos are you still refer to those who date teenagers who are underage as pedos. And as scarpia pointed out there is infact another use for the real pee hole but from you asking me to please please tell you what that is says you were ignorant of that fact. So how can you sit there telling me this?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

jimity said:


> The fact that you refer to my dad as a pedo even though pedos are not those who have sex with teenagers but younger children displays your ignorance and even when it's pointed out to you what pedos are you still refer to those who date teenagers who are underage as pedos. And as scarpia pointed out there is infact another use for the real pee hole but from you asking me to please please tell you what that is says you were ignorant of that fact. So how can you sit there telling me this?


What country was your dad in? The age of consent was only 14 in Canada until a few years ago. It's only 13 in Argentina and 14 in most of South America.

And you are right about nubs misuse of the pedo term. From wiki:


> *Hebephilia* is the strong and persistent adult sexual interest in pubescent (early adolescent) individuals, typically ages 11-14 (see the Tanner stage). It differs from ephebophilia, which is the strong and persistent sexual interest to those in later adolescence, approximately 15-19 years old,[1][2] and from pedophilia,[2] which is the primary or exclusive sexual attraction to prepubescent children.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebephilia#cite_note-DSM_5-3


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

jimity said:


> The fact that you refer to my dad as a pedo even though pedos are not those who have sex with teenagers but younger children displays your ignorance and even when it's pointed out to you what pedos are you still refer to those who date teenagers who are underage as pedos. And as scarpia pointed out there is infact another use for the real pee hole but from you asking me to please please tell you what that is says you were ignorant of that fact. *So how can you sit there telling me this?*


He is doing it because he can, basically. Whether his strong accusations of your old-man being a pedophile are correct remains to be seen, obviously, since the only evidence we have of this is your thread on some random Internet forum. Which would not be enough evidence to convict anyone, anyways. Don't worry about people like him. Remember, ignorance is bliss to the majority of society. Some of us are just less ignorant than others and are actually aware of how things are in the world.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> The fact that you refer to my dad as a pedo even though pedos are not those who have sex with teenagers but younger children displays your ignorance and even when it's pointed out to you what pedos are you still refer to those who date teenagers who are underage as pedos. And as scarpia pointed out there is infact another use for the real pee hole but from you asking me to please please tell you what that is says you were ignorant of that fact. So how can you sit there telling me this?


Yeah, I know pedo isn't the correct term for it. I actually said that earlier in this thread. Just easier than trying to remember what the actual thing is. Hebephila or something.

And I really really don't believe you actually knew what else it was used for, because in your quote you were saying 14-15 year olds knew they could have a rare female ejaculation. As if their inexperienced lovers could pound their g-spot long enough to make them turn into ol' faithful.

So I think I still sit comfortably thinking you're an idiot.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

U want someone atleast 18 dude. For ur own sake


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

scarpia said:


> What country was your dad in? The age of consent was only 14 in Canada until a few years ago. It's only 13 in Argentina and 14 in most of South America.
> 
> And you are right about nubs misuse of the pedo term. From wiki:


Australia. And the age of consent is 16 over here. I'm not sure about back in the 70s when they started dating.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Kanova said:


> Yeah, I know pedo isn't the correct term for it. I actually said that earlier in this thread. Just easier than trying to remember what the actual thing is. Hebephila or something.
> 
> And I really really don't believe you actually knew what else it was used for, because in your quote you were saying 14-15 year olds knew they could have a rare female ejaculation. As if their inexperienced lovers could pound their g-spot long enough to make them turn into ol' faithful.
> 
> So I think I still sit comfortably thinking you're an idiot.


So you pardon yourself for misusing words and now say I'm an idiot for using an incorrect term. Did you ever stop to think I wanted to use another less offensive word to describe woman's opening. So you've just passed up your right to attack me for being a hypocrite.

And I never said young females knew they ejaculate out of their urination hole. And I don't believe you thought I was referring to the urination hole when I first said pee hole. You thought I was talking about the p**** didn't you and thought I was saying females pee out from it. So how can you now turn around and think I was talking about the actual hole urine comes out from when my later posts point out the fact I was refering to the vagina? I was just saying that scarpia had brought up another use for the female urination hole that from your reply suggests you didn't realize that otherwise you would of corrected me on that instead of pleading to tell you what else it is used for.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> So you pardon yourself for misusing words and now say I'm an idiot for using an incorrect term. Did you ever stop to think I wanted to use another less offensive word to describe woman's opening. So you've just passed up your right to attack me for being a hypocrite.
> 
> And I never said young females knew they ejaculate out of their urination hole. And I don't believe you thought I was referring to the urination hole when I first said pee hole. You thought I was talking about the p**** didn't you and thought I was saying females pee out from it. So how can you now turn around and think I was talking about the actual hole urine comes out from when my later posts point out the fact I was refering to the vagina? I was just saying that scarpia had brought up another use for the female urination hole that from your reply suggests you didn't realize that otherwise you would of corrected me on that instead of pleading to tell you what else it is used for.


"Is that because 14 and 15 year olds in your family still play with barbie dolls and play make believe and have no idea what their pee hole is used for other than peeing?"

Pee hole...used for something else other than peeing. That sounds like you mean what you said. You can't really back track on a forum because all the stuff is like, right there and it's really easy to go back and see what you said.

And then when Nubly said


> And FYI, the "pee hole" is only used for urination


Which means he was talking about the actual pee hole, not a slang term for vagina.

You reply with


> And a females pee hole has another use too.


So again, I don't think you knew what you were talking about and Scarpia came in and saved you with a random obscure fact.

Then you try to back peddle and try to say you meant the "*****" all along even though you were talking about or implying something else the entire time. I know you're bull****ting, but I mean, WHERE would you even hear someone use pee hole as slang for vagina? What kind of people do you hang out with? My first impression is that you are really really young because honestly the only people I can see using that kind of slang is elementary school kids.

Anyway, I am fine keeping this up even though I imagine some people are getting tired of it. It's really easy debating with a child.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Not just sexual novelty, I'm sure the control is also a large part of it, taking advantage of the young and inexperienced.
> 
> I ****ing hate this site. I'm so upset by this ****.
> 
> A few days ago there was a thread here where a member on here posted about how a 30 year old man started dating her while she was 16 and suicidal. The people on here, defending that! Telling us not to judge him, for preying on vulnerable, suicidal, children.


*** I'm only replying because you asked me to reply to this post in another thread ***

You're angry because you can't tolerate that other people have different points of view. That's where the anger comes from.

There is an age of consent. I don't know if the age of consent should be 16, 17 or 18. If 16 is the age of consent and it's OK for a 16-year-old to choose a partner and have sex then why is it immoral for the 16-year-old to choose a 20-year-old, 30-year-old or 90-year-old partner? Isn't that her choice? Isn't it just a matter of preference? Are older men more likely to be abusive and controlling than younger men? That sounds more like a prejudice than a fact. The less mature you are the less abusive you are? I doubt that's the case.

If she's of legal age isn't it her choice who she wants to date? Why is it our business?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> Pee hole...used for something else other than peeing. That sounds like you mean what you said. You can't really back track on a forum because all the stuff is like, right there and it's really easy to go back and see what you said.
> 
> And then when Nubly said
> 
> ...


I said that because I thought he would probably know what I was hinting at instead.

You reply suggests an admission of guilt but scarpia didn't save me from anything but exposed ignorance from people who attacked me including you. I used scarpia's post to expose your double standard when you started calling me ignorant and various other attacks. And isn't it interesting that you won't comment on how I called you out over your plea to tell you what else a female's urination hole is used for? Hmm I wonder why..



> Then you try to back peddle and try to say you meant the "*****" all along even though you were talking about or implying something else the entire time. I know you're bull****ting, but I mean, WHERE would you even hear someone use pee hole as slang for vagina? What kind of people do you hang out with? My first impression is that you are really really young because honestly the only people I can see using that kind of slang is elementary school kids.


And you know this for a fact do you? You make way too many assumptions about why I said this or said that. I know a woman doesn't actually pee out of her vagina hole as I've clearly seen up close urine coming out from somewhere else many times in pee porn even from when I was 15 so I don't really care what you think or assume about what I said and why.

And how am I supposed to know if young teenage girls know where they pee out of and so assumed they might think their vagina is where they urinate out of and so I called it what they might think it is.. the pee hole. It's hinting at the vagina because a young teenage girl might think it's the pee hole. And also I didn't really want to use the more offensive P or C word. If you can get that then you might understand why I said pee hole. And I did grow up with that word used sometimes by young girls which shows at least some probably did think that's perhaps where it comes out from.



> Anyway, I am fine keeping this up even though I imagine some people are getting tired of it. It's really easy debating with a child.


Remind me again just what you are debating with me again and more importantly WHY? Is it because you don't agree with me about little baby 14 year olds making their own mind up about who to date and so you start picking out little things I say and magnifying them thinking it discredits everything else I say? Or is it because I called you out on being a hypocrite for accusing me of being ignorant but continuing to call people interested in teenagers pedos and not knowing where a female ejaculates from. What's next? Looking for spelling mistakes and then accusing me of not being properly trained in english?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> You reply suggests an admission of guilt but scarpia didn't save me from anything but exposed ignorance from people who attacked me including you. I used scarpia's post to expose your double standard when you started calling me ignorant and various other attacks. And isn't it interesting that you won't comment on how I called you out over your plea to tell you what else a female's urination hole is used for? Hmm I wonder why..


Yeah, I admit that I didn't know where the rare female ejaculate came from. Forgive me, but not too many people know that esoteric fact unless they saw it in porn and decided to look it up.

But still, the fact that it comes from the actual pee hole, and apparently you were using that phrase to describe the main opening,


> vagina is where they urinate out of and so I called it what they might think it is.. the pee hole.


then saying that's not the only use it has, but you were saying that it is used for ejactulation means you are full of **** and I don't know why you keep this up. Its like you are just babbling on for a point that I can't understand or see.



> And you know this for a fact do you? .


I really really do. I believe you are a young person.



> Remind me again just what you are debating with me again and more importantly WHY? Is it because you don't agree with me about little baby 14 year olds making their own mind up about who to date and so you start picking out little things I say and magnifying them thinking it discredits everything else I say? Or is it because I called you out on being a hypocrite for accusing me of being ignorant but continuing to call people interested in teenagers pedos and not knowing where a female ejaculates from. What's next? Looking for spelling mistakes and then accusing me of not being properly trained in english?


Well I guess this whole older men dating and having sex with people under the age of consent, and age gaps. Why? Iono, because it's a thread. There is some drama, importantish issue. It's fun?

No I don't agree that 20+ year olds should **** a 14 year old. I don't believe a 14 year old is mature enough to make decisions to sleep and date someone way older than them. And I started picking out that whole thing because I saw you had no idea what you were talking about, then tried to change what you said after it was noticed.

Like you first meant it as the actual pee hole, because you were saying ejaculate comes from there, then you are trying to say you were using pee hole as slang for the main opening. See? I honestly don't know what point you are trying to make.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Kanova said:


> So again, I don't think you knew what you were talking about and Scarpia came in and saved you with a random obscure fact.


Doesn't anyone watch porn? It's really not that obscure if you watch porn.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Doesn't anyone watch porn? *It's really not that obscure if you watch porn*.


No kidding. Anyone who does not know that really needs to get educated. It is a pretty basic fact about the female anatomy.

This thread is fun. I hope it stays up for the lulz. >


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AngelClare said:


> *** I'm only replying because you asked me to reply to this post in another thread ***
> 
> *You're angry because you can't tolerate that other people have different points of view.* That's where the anger comes from.
> 
> ...


Thank you. >


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AngelClare said:


> *** I'm only replying because you asked me to reply to this post in another thread ***


Then you should have replied to what I posted, not just reiterating the same damn thing. As I said, 3rd time now, the restriction is not on the 16 year old, it's on the adult who should be a ****ing adult and know not to **** children.


AngelClare said:


> You're angry because you can't tolerate that other people have different points of view. That's where the anger comes from.





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Thank you. >


Uh, no. I don't care if other people have different points of view. I care when other people are ****ing children, or trying to help others **** children.

And the post you quoted was about a particularly heartless woman who defended someone using *this* site to find a vulnerable, suicidal child and put her into a situation where she's far away from any family and under his control.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Today my grandmother was talking about when she was 16 and met my grandfather who was 21. He wanted to get married and her parents told her that she had to wait until she was 18. So they got married 2 years later after he came back from Germany in WW2.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I think my dad was was 25 and my mom was 15 or 16 when they started dating. But that was the 40's so it was kinda normal then.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Uh, no. I don't care if other people have different points of view.


Maybe you should...



Wings of Amnesty said:


> I care when other people are ****ing children, or trying to help others **** children.


If you care so much, go and do something about it other than spread emotionally-charged accusations at people on the Internet. Go and join the police force in your area and do that job for yourself if a random internet thread about it affects you this much.

Seriously.



Wings of Amnesty said:


> And the post you quoted was about a particularly heartless woman who defended someone using *this* site to find a vulnerable, suicidal child and put her into a situation where she's far away from any family and under his control.


I was merely quoting AngelClare's post, which I agreed with, and I had no idea that he was talking about that situation, which is admittedly horrible. I fail to see how I was supposed to know that, though.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Perhaps the gentlemen doth protest too much? Justice comes from a place of equanimity, wisdom, and rationality, not gut level outrage. The more emotionally charged an argument is, the less likely it is the result of equanimity, wisdom, and rationality. Equanimity counters base judgmentalism. A mind at peace with itself is a mind more conducive to wisdom and rationality. 

What's especially startling about such outrage is how much it contrasts with centuries of social norms, so it clearly doesn't have a biological basis. It doesn't appear to be a matter of high-minded justice either, given the strong emotions involved. So, perhaps the outrage is coming from a feeling of defensiveness? Perhaps self-disgust projected onto others? After all, where black-and-white thinking is involved, projection is also often involved. 

But, I don't really know. Just food for thought.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Humesday said:


> Perhaps the gentlemen doth protest too much? Justice comes from a place of equanimity, wisdom, and rationality, not gut level outrage. The more emotionally charged an argument is, the less likely it is the result of equanimity, wisdom, and rationality. Equanimity counters base judgmentalism. A mind at peace with itself is a mind more conducive to wisdom and rationality.
> 
> What's especially startling about such outrage is how much it contrasts with centuries of social norms, so it clearly doesn't have a biological basis. It doesn't appear to be a matter of high-minded justice either, given the strong emotions involved. So, perhaps the outrage is coming from a feeling of defensiveness? Perhaps self-disgust projected onto others? After all, where black-and-white thinking is involved, projection is also often involved.
> 
> But, I don't really know. Just food for thought.


Good post. You sound pretty rational from my perspective.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Good post. You sound pretty rational from my perspective.


Thank you for your kind words. :smile2:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

:roll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Humesday said:


> Thank you for your kind words. :smile2:


No problem.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> too bad your words weren't kind at all.....I'm not going to be interesting in discussing anything with someone who's just going to make personal attacks and insults.


Fair enough. All I was doing was simply giving my opinion on what you said. I am pretty sure I know the difference between stating an opinion and openly insulting someone. But I digress. Lets just agree to disagree.

Have a nice day.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

> Yeah, I admit that I didn't know where the rare female ejaculate came from. Forgive me, but not too many people know that esoteric fact unless they saw it in porn and decided to look it up.


And that's the reason I said why are you calling me ignorant and saying you cannot believe you were debating with someone so ignorant and yet it's perfectly fine for you to display ignorance. And I wonder where you learnt where a woman pees from. I hope you either read it or asked someone and weren't perving on the girls at school.



> And I started picking out that whole thing because I saw you had no idea what you were talking about, then tried to change what you said after it was noticed.
> 
> Like you first meant it as the actual pee hole, because you were saying ejaculate comes from there, then you are trying to say you were using pee hole as slang for the main opening. See? I honestly don't know what point you are trying to make.
> 
> But still, the fact that it comes from the actual pee hole, and apparently you were using that phrase to describe the main opening,then saying that's not the only use it has, but you were saying that it is used for ejactulation means you are full of **** and I don't know why you keep this up. Its like you are just babbling on for a point that I can't understand or see.


You can't state as fact something purely based on misuse of words and how a sentence is constructed.

I never said a female cums out of her pee hole. That was something someone else brought up and I only mentioned that later on when you's all went nazi about what's what on a female. I was talking about the actual pee hole when I said that not before.

The point I'm making is correcting your accusation. And I don't know why you still think I'm full of **** when I've mentioned I have seen p**s come out elsewhere and so am aware it doesn't come from the vagina opening. Would it bother you if I said I still call the womb the stomach and that babies grow in the stomach but I know they don't really?

Any way this thread reminds me of a long pointless debate I had with ugh1979 that lead to no where so this conversation is over.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urinary_meatus
(Caution--NSFW.)

Problem solved.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urinary_meatus
> (Caution--NSFW.)
> 
> Problem solved.


Mother of God...

The diagrams are hilarious. >


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

jimity said:


> And I wonder where you learnt where a woman pees from. I hope you either read it or asked someone and weren't perving on the girls at school.


I honestly don't remember where I learned that from. I probably asked someone.



> You can't state as fact something purely based on misuse of words and how a sentence is constructed.
> 
> I never said a female cums out of her pee hole. That was something someone else brought up and I only mentioned that later on when you's all went nazi about what's what on a female. I was talking about the actual pee hole when I said that not before.


How else is someone supposed to state something then? I state something based _entirely_ on what you said. If there is another, more clear way to state something, let me know.

And no, you didn't directly say a girl cums out the pee hole, but that IS what you were implying when you said it has other uses (even though you talking about the main opening back in that first post)



> The point I'm making is correcting your accusation. And I don't know why you still think I'm full of **** when I've mentioned I have seen p**s come out elsewhere and so am aware it doesn't come from the vagina opening. Would it bother you if I said I still call the womb the stomach and that babies grow in the stomach but I know they don't really?


I wasn't saying you were full of **** because I thought you didn't know where women pissed from, I was saying you were full of **** because you kept trying to change what you said.



Humesday said:


> Perhaps the gentlemen doth protest too much? Justice comes from a place of equanimity, wisdom, and rationality, not gut level outrage. The more emotionally charged an argument is, the less likely it is the result of equanimity, wisdom, and rationality.
> 
> What's especially startling about such outrage is how much it contrasts with centuries of social norms, so it clearly doesn't have a biological basis. It doesn't appear to be a matter of high-minded justice either, given the strong emotions involved. So, perhaps the outrage is coming from a feeling of defensiveness? Perhaps self-disgust projected onto others? After all, where black-and-white thinking is involved, projection is also often involved.
> 
> But, I don't really know. Just food for thought.


It already is a law, so the majority of people and the people in power basically decided that it's wrong. I mean, if you take a recorder out in public and ask people if a man in his late 20's having sex with a girl still in grade 9 is alright, I bet more then 80% if not 90% would agree it's wrong. Especially if the person you asked has kids of their own. The first making of the laws most likely stemmed from people understanding that people of young age aren't sexually mature enough to have relations with people of a much higher age. Manipulation and shaping of the younger person is the outcome. So I don't believe the laws were made from "gut level outrage" but rather your zen Buddhist point of view.

Eh, the "it happend for centuries" point isn't a real good one. Centuries ago, men could rape women with no issue. We could make a girl pregnant right when she started her period and marry her also. It was normal to marry in with you direct family, incest was super normal and accepted. ****, in the 1900s even it was expected for the woman to stay home and do all the house work and have dinner ready. If you go out and say a womans place is in the kitchen you are ****ed. Society changes as it evolves, while physical evolution takes longer. It's not that surprising.



scarpia said:


> Doesn't anyone watch porn? It's really not that obscure if you watch porn.


Lots of people watch porn, and it's a obscure fact because not everyone has had the urge to watch women gush like the niagara falls. I watch porn, but I watch amateur/homemade stuff. There sure as **** isn't any water works in what I tend to look at. And I'm not gonna quote it, but I don't see it as being a "basic female anatomy" thing, because that **** doesn't even happen that often. Just with a quick google search, I saw a mere 6% of the population does. That is pretty minuscule. So basic female anatomy my fat hairy ***.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

To whom this may concern, you don't have to quote me...

6%? That sounds like an awfully small sample size.

I have heard it could be anywhere from 10% to 50%, even up to 69%. Although published research statistics are not to be trusted in my view, because everyone does their own research, with different methods, which all produce different results. Hence, everyone concludes differently, even science can be wishy-washy at times.

Read these slightly NSFW links for more if you care to:
http://site.themarriagebed.com/biology/female/female-ejaculation
http://www.issm.info/education-for-all/sexual-health-qa/do-women-ejaculate

It doesn't matter how many women do that sort of thing, because it still happens to the ones who admit it, which means that it would have to be part of a woman's anatomy in the first place. It would be pretty embarrassing for most women to talk about, anyways, which is also why some men think it does not happen often at all or only in pornography.

*tehuti88* has already given us a good link to peruse for the uninitiated. Let's just agree to disagree then, shall we?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Has anyone bothered to even check the wiki page on age of consent laws? Years ago they were not nearly as strict as they are now.:



> While the general age of consent is now set between 16 and 18 in all U.S. states, the age of consent has widely varied across the country in the past. In 1880, the age of consent was set at 10 or 12 in most states, with the exception of Delaware where it was 7.[3] The ages of consent were raised across the U.S. during the late 19th century and the early 20th century.[4][5] By 1920 ages of consent generally rose to 16-18 and small adjustments to these laws occurred after 1920. As of 2015 the final state to raise its age of general consent was Hawaii, which changed it from 14 to 16 in 2001.[6]
> Age of consent laws were historically only applied when a female was younger than her male partner. By 2015 ages of consent were made gender-symmetric.[6] Until in the late 20th century, many states used to have provisions requiring that the teenage girl must have been of previous "chaste character" in order for the sexual conduct to be considered criminal. In 1998, Mississippi became the last state to remove this provision from its code.[7]
> The laws were designed to prosecute persons far older than the victims rather than teenagers close in age; therefore prosecutors rarely pursued teenagers in relationships with other teenagers even though the wordings of the laws made some close-in-age teenage relationships illegal. After the 1995 Landry and Forrest study concluded that men aged 20 and older produced half of the teenage pregnancies of girls 15-17, states began to more stringently enforce age of consent laws to combat teenage pregnancy in addition to prevent adults from taking advantage of minors.[8] A backlash among the public occurred when some teenagers engaging in close in age relationships received punishments perceived by the public to be disproportionate,[9] and so age gap provisions were installed to eliminate penalties if the two parties are close in age, and other measures were introduced that reduced penalties if the two parties were close in age.[10] Brittany Logino Smith and Glen A. Kercher of the Criminal Justice Center of Sam Houston State University wrote that these laws are often referred to as "Romeo and Juliet laws," though they defined Romeo and Juliet as only referring to an affirmative defense against prosecution.[11] Previously some of these statutes only applied to heterosexual sex, leaving homosexual sex in the same age range open to prosecution.[12]


That is for the US. I assume that Australia has had similar changes over the years.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Kanova said:


> Lots of people watch porn, and it's a obscure fact because not everyone has had the urge to watch women gush like the niagara falls..


Now THAT is really sexist. You seem the guys do it all the time - usually all over the woman. What about some equality? maybe there should be some kind of government regulation over the issue?


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Then you should have replied to what I posted, not just reiterating the same damn thing. As I said, 3rd time now, the restriction is not on the 16 year old, it's on the adult who should be a ****ing adult and know not to **** children.


If it's legal and they love each other, why is it our business? You're just making age based generalization but these are two real human beings who may not fit your stereotypes.

Cursing and calling people of legal age children is not an argument.

Just to be clear, I don't recommend dating a 16-year-old. I just believe in giving people the freedom to live, make choices and make mistakes without being judged. Your grandmother probably got married at 16.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> 6%? That sounds like an awfully small sample size.


It was the population of the Czech apparently. This is what the site said

"One of the more convincing assessments is that of Stanislav Kratochvil (1994), who found that about 6 per cent of Czech women reported ejaculating"

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/healthy-living/sexual-health/a2295/female-ejaculation/



> I have heard it could be anywhere from 10% to 50%, even up to 69%. Although published research statistics are not to be trusted in my view, because everyone does their own research, with different methods, which all produce different results. Hence, everyone concludes differently, even science can be wishy-washy at times.


I agree, it's very hard to tell exactly how much a population does X without talking to every single person. But I mean, your two links say 5-15% in a grand total of _24_ subjects, and the other link says _estimates _of 10-50%. Gee, what a broad estimate.



> It doesn't matter how many women do that sort of thing, because it still happens to the ones who admit it, which means that it would have to be part of a woman's anatomy in the first place. It would be pretty embarrassing for most women to talk about, anyways, which is also why some men think it does not happen often at all or only in pornography.


I wasn't even arguing that it does or doesn't happen, dude. I was saying it's a obscure fact, the question of where does a girl squirt from. And at this moment, I can't see any way for me or you to prove our points unless we ourselves go out and do a giant **** *** tour asking everyone we see if they knew.

*tehuti88* has already given us a good link to peruse for the uninitiated. Let's just agree to disagree then, shall we?[/QUOTE]

What the **** are we even arguing about? I said I just did a quick google search and saw a percent. From at least a decent sized population >.>


----------



## Untermensch (Mar 8, 2016)

Western laws are so gynocentric that you could end up in trouble even if you don't do anything wrong.

Let's say this girl wants you to visit but you are busy with work or friends. She could cry rape or abuse. And her word is worth more than yours because the law is gynocentric. If there is no evidence to charge you, that will be what people think of you: "a guy who didn't leave enough evidence at the crime scene".

I'd be tempted to date the girl too, but the temptation might become too much. She may even consent to something and cloud your judgment. It's a tricky situation. You might want to covertly tape (even just audio) your meetups incase the law gets involved.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Untermensch said:


> Western laws are so gynocentric that you could end up in trouble even if you don't do anything wrong.
> 
> Let's say this girl wants you to visit but you are busy with work or friends. She could cry rape or abuse. And her word is worth more than yours because the law is gynocentric. If there is no evidence to charge you, that will be what people think of you: "a guy who didn't leave enough evidence at the crime scene".
> 
> I'd be tempted to date the girl too, but the temptation might become too much. She may even consent to something and cloud your judgment. It's a tricky situation. You might want to covertly tape (even just audio) your meetups incase the law gets involved.


Our laws are centered more towards women for sure, but lets not get paranoid about it, shall we?


----------



## Untermensch (Mar 8, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Our laws are centered more towards women for sure, but lets not get paranoid about it, shall we?


I'll try not to!


----------



## Untermensch (Mar 8, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Our laws are centered more towards women for sure, but lets not get paranoid about it, shall we?


I'll try not to!





 (New "Male Privilege Tax" Supported by Feminists Who Want Men's Income Taxed More Than Women's!!!)





 (Man found out child is not his - Child Support Horror Story
)





 (Rhiannon Brooker sentenced to 3.5 years for false rape allegations)


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

naptime said:


> I think my dad was was 25 and my mom was 15 or 16 when they started dating. But that was the 40's so it was kinda normal then.


Did you meant to say your grandparents?


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

nubly said:


> Did you meant to say your grandparents?


Nope, I was a wee bit of a surprise. Proof that even if you're pushing 50 you can still have a kid lol.


----------

